# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kako smršaviti??? Help

## svrcolina

Cure, nakon poroda ostalo 15 kg viška, celulita grozno :Evil or Very Mad: 
Bojim se da kilice neće iči tako lako a ljeto se bliži :Wink: 
Zanimaju me vaša iskustva i što vam je pomoglo u mršavljenju?

----------


## inana

> Cure, nakon poroda ostalo 15 kg viška, celulita grozno
> Bojim se da kilice neće iči tako lako a ljeto se bliži
> Zanimaju me vaša iskustva i što vam je pomoglo u mršavljenju?


kak bu beba rasla itak budu i kile otišle, a i kak bude ljeto bliže, tak buš ti sve bolje izgledala, sad je malo zima, pa si više u kući, ali s toplim vremenom buš više u pokretu pa bu sve bolje.

----------


## tanjads

Kod mene ista situacija. Dojim pa ne mogu na dijetu. Planiram si kupit bicikl čim malo zatopli, pa ću probat vozit bicikl umjesto auta kad sama negdje idem (relacija Dubrava -Trg nekoliko puta tjedno kad imam klijente). Nadam se da će to pomoći, jer džaba moja aktivnost kad je sve u auto iz auta.

----------


## inana

kaj se celulita tiće, kupi si NIVEA My Silhouette! To ti je gel krema od bijelog čaja s ekstraktom anisa, onak ti je tuba od 200ml, poslije tuširanja nanesi i već za par dana buš vidjela da ti je koža glađa i nema baš celulita, a reklama je i da smanjuje opseg- taj dio zaboravi.

----------


## roz@

Samo sam došla zaviriti jer imam isti problem.Nakon poroda izgubila 10kg ali ostalo još 10.I niti grama dolje,istina niti ne radim ništa posebno na tome pitanju ali mi isto palo na pamet ide ljeto,more,kile...bas nam ni vrijeme ne ide u prilog,jedva čekam da otopli da možemo u malo dužu šetnju.Kreme i preparate ne smijem koristiti zbog dojenja, tako da ću se ipak malo pomuciti za skidanje kila.

----------


## zhang

mislim da anticelulitne kreme ne idu uz dojenje. provjeri.

ja sam smršavila 7kg u 3 mjeseca tako što sam: izbacila slatko, smanjila porcije, ne uzimam repete. vježbam (doma). jedan dan u tjednu si dam oduška i ona jedem u većim količinama, a druge sam na granici svojih dnevnih potreba, ili samo malo ispod.

mene je osvijestilo kada sam si počela na 'zdravoj kravi' pratiti koliko toga ubacim u sebe. onako, tjedan dana sam samo pratila što jedem i u kojim količinama i onda sam polako to počela mijenjati. pa sada umjesto dvije kockice čokolade pojedem dvije mandarine. i tako.

i ako dojiš (ja dojim) neće ti se baš ništa dogoditi ako izbaciš sav junk, a ubaciš voće i povrće, prvenstveno veću količinu povrća. dapače, više ćete koristi imati i ti i beba od takve prehrane.

kod mene je zamka bila sa kavom. one instant beskofeinske sam mogla popiti 4-5 dnevno. sa žličicom do dvije šećera. kad sam to skontala, smrklo mi se jer nisam imala osjećaj da toliko popijem. sada sam prešla na tursku, jednu, max dvije dnevno. bez šećera (jedino tursku mogu bez šećera).

važno je da zapisuješ što jedeš jer mi uopće nismo svjesni koliko toga u sebe ubacimo. zapisivanje te vrlo brzo osvijesti.

za vježbanje doma, možeš pogledati topic 'stop debljanu' na zdravlju odraslih.

----------


## svrcolina

> mislim da anticelulitne kreme ne idu uz dojenje. provjeri.
> 
> ja sam smršavila 7kg u 3 mjeseca tako što sam: izbacila slatko, smanjila porcije, ne uzimam repete. vježbam (doma). jedan dan u tjednu si dam oduška i ona jedem u većim količinama, a druge sam na granici svojih dnevnih potreba, ili samo malo ispod.
> 
> mene je osvijestilo kada sam si počela na 'zdravoj kravi' pratiti koliko toga ubacim u sebe. onako, tjedan dana sam samo pratila što jedem i u kojim količinama i onda sam polako to počela mijenjati. pa sada umjesto dvije kockice čokolade pojedem dvije mandarine. i tako.
> 
> i ako dojiš (ja dojim) neće ti se baš ništa dogoditi ako izbaciš sav junk, a ubaciš voće i povrće, prvenstveno veću količinu povrća. dapače, više ćete koristi imati i ti i beba od takve prehrane.
> 
> kod mene je zamka bila sa kavom. one instant beskofeinske sam mogla popiti 4-5 dnevno. sa žličicom do dvije šećera. kad sam to skontala, smrklo mi se jer nisam imala osjećaj da toliko popijem. sada sam prešla na tursku, jednu, max dvije dnevno. bez šećera (jedino tursku mogu bez šećera).
> ...


da dojim, tako da ne smijem ni dijete ni anticelulitne kreme :Sad: 
poučena iskustvom iz prošle trudnoće moram ili vježbati ili manje jesti..prošli put mi ostalo 10kg viška od čega sam 5 uspjela skinuti akupunkturom a 5 ostalo...problem je što sam u ovoj trudnoći išla već sa 5 kg viška i dobila u trudnoći +22, nakon poroda otišlo samo 12 a ostalo 10 kg što mi je fakat grozno....
savjet da se izbaci slatko i junk zamijeni sa voćem i povrćem zvuči razumno, jest da će biti malo teže bez slatkog ali morati ću stisnuti zube...inače apetit mi je ogroman non stop sam gladna pogotovo kad sam doma a potreba za slatkim pregolema...ne znam da li je to od dojenja, ali stvarno ću morati staviti ključić na usta :Laughing:

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam u trudnoći dobila 14kg, s porodom je otišlo 10  a u mjesec dana preostale 4. Sad sam u zadnja 2mj dobila 2kg tako da imam 5kg viška. I znam zašto ih imam, jedem dosta slatkog i jedem navecer oko 9 kad J zaspe pa da u miru pojedem.
Recept je već odavno napisan, nikakve dijete jer ne možemo cijeli život držati dijetu, nego zdrava prehrana, raznovrsna, po malo i ne poslije 18-19h. Samo što se toga teško pridržavati.

----------


## zhang

> ili vježbati ili manje jesti..


ne ili-ili, nego i-i. i meni je dugo trebalo da to prihvatim. ja sam od onih koje bi vježbali danima, samo da mogu više jesti. al nemam više taj luksuz vremena da vježbam kao prije, pa sam morala (teka srca) prihatiti da će porcije biti manje.

i da, odlična stvar su variva. zdrava za organizam, a nemaju puno kalorija. pogotovo povrtna sa integralnim žitaricama.
i povrće u woku je dobar izbor...

----------


## sandra23

Meni je sad nakon poroda sve samo otišlo.Nisam bila na dijeti niti dana.Dojila sam i nespavala i to je to  :Smile: . Jedino što sam izbacila slatko,jer sam u trudnoći jela dosta slatkog,a to mi stvarno ne treba.
Mislim da se bez problema može ne jesti tipa iza 5-6 sati popodne,izbaciti kruh i slatkiši,sokovi i sl,piti vodu i samo se zdravije hraniti,a beba i dojenje će učiniti svoje.
Nakon jedno 5mj po porodu poščela sam vježbati,pilates,za trbuh,guzu i leđa,ne više od 10-15min dnevno i trbuh se zategnuo,leđa manje bole,guza bolje stoji.A stvarno minimalno uloženo.

----------


## sandra23

> ne ili-ili, nego i-i. i meni je dugo trebalo da to prihvatim. ja sam od onih koje bi vježbali danima, samo da mogu više jesti.
>  .


a ja bi radije bila gladna nego vježbala,ali prihvatila sam da moram  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Ja sam u trudnoći dobila 18 kg. Par mjeseci nakon poroda sve je otišlo. Valjda isto uglavnom dojenje + nespavanje. 
Iako sam ja htjela jer sam inače mršava dosta, nisam uspjela zadržati ni par kila "viška".

----------


## Smajlich

Evo 5 mjeseci nakon poroda imam 2 kg viška-bez dijete, samo dojenje i (lošije) spavanje, a inače udebljala sam se 17kg. Od dojenja sam žeeeeeeeeedna, tako da doslovno ločem vodu  :Laughing: , jedem više voća, povrća i žitarica, ali kretanje je užasno bitno, tako da se trudim svaki dan u šetnju, a kad je loše vrijeme ukradem 20 min dok mališ spava i stavim svoj omiljeni dvd sa pilates vježbama. Po njemu sam vježbala i u trudnoći. Kupila ga na kiosku, jer u mom gradu nema sličnog tečaja  :Wink:

----------


## zhang

> a ja bi radije bila gladna nego vježbala,ali prihvatila sam da moram


vidis kako smo svi razliciti. ja nema sanse da ne jedem navecer, da mi zadnji obrok bude u 6 popodne. mislim da bih po noci odmjesecarila do kuhinje i sve potamanila  :Smile:

----------


## zhang

ja sam inace na -3kg u odnosu na drugu trudnocu i +5 u odnosu na stanje prije prve trudnoce. cilj mi je doci do stanja prije prve trudnoce.

----------


## Lili75

nisam sve čitala, uglavnom nakon poroda sa mbrzo došla na +3 kg u odnosu na prije T.al tih par kila sam se rješila tek kad sam prestala dojiti (nakon 15 mj), kao da ih je tijelo čuvalo za zalihe za dojenje  :Smile:  

i da izbacila sam kasnu večeru, ostalo sve isto, bacila se na sport (to ionako volim),odličan mi je bio Power Plate svakom bih preporučila...pogotovo ovim curama što ne vole vježbat traje samo pola sata  al se pošteno oznojis svejedno.

----------


## Lili75

i da uopće se nisam opterećivala što ne stanem u staru odjeću, to mi je počelo smetat tek kad sam se vratila na posao pa nisma mogla obući svoju staru lijepu robu (zato jer sam imala jakoooo uzak struk i sve mi je bilo prekrojeno kod krojačice za moje dimenzije). I taman kad se linija vratila sama od sebe u neku ruku, ja opet zatrudnim, jupi-jeeee...meni je plus što mi je uopće ne jede slatko u T. meni potrebu za slatkim izaziva PMS.

----------


## mamitzi

meni je i prvi i drugi put otišlo brzo sve, uz to da sam jela više nego ikad, 
ali obadva puta kad sam se vratila na posao (sjedim svih 8 sati +vožnja autom) u prva dva mjeseca natukla bi 5 kg.
mislim da je za mene ključno kretanje, moji klinci su htjeli spavati u kolicima samo uz brzu vožnju, a sin se i volio nositi po cijeli dan.

----------


## zhang

to vracanje na posao je i mene sredilo. isto sam na porodiljnom non-stop sajbala po vani.

----------


## ana.m

Evo meni je uskoro 6 mjeseci od poroda (uf, ajme, kad prije... :Sad:  :Sad: ) i došla sam na +1.  Bez dijete, bez vježbanja (osim onog vježbanja oko djece, a ni to baš nije mala stvar). 
Dobila sam 22 kg u trudnoći. Istina da bi bila zadovoljna moram skinuti još bar 6 kila, dakle u minus bar 5. Idealno bi bilo 7. I vjerujem da će se to i dogoditi...Samo da nastavim ovako kako radi sada. Ostalo mi je još trbuha (maternica mi se nije povukla do kraja) 
Ja samo pazim da ne jedem iza 18h! Ako i jedem to je uglavnom neke pahuljice s jogurtom ili jabuka. Svaki dan kuhano. Općenito pazim kako kuham (nemasno, ne preslano, puno povrća). Nisam slatkoljubac pa mi je  to jedan problem manje. A mislim da mi u prilog ide i činejnica da uopće ne pije sokove. Samo voda. Puno vode.

----------


## ana.m

p.s. dojenje dođe kao aerobik, troši 500 kalorija dnevno. Naravno ako ne jedete duple ručkove i sl.

----------


## svrcolina

odlučila sam da ne jedem poslije 8 i evo me malo štrikam, ispijam vodu i jedva čekam da idem spavati, a malecka dremne 5 minuta i traži ruke, jao dokle ovako?

pitanje za cure koje 'ništa' nisu radile već su kile išle same dolje, da li ste prije trudnoće bile mršavice ili debeljuce (tu mislim da ste od onih koje moraju paziti šta jedu da se ne udebljaju)?

ja sam naravno ona druga kategorija i moram se stvarno puno truditi (ili dijeta ili potrošnja) da skinem kile i ne udebljam se...
u ovoj trudnoći planirala sam ne dobiti puno kila ali kako sam mirovala i bilo mi je svih 9 mjeseci muka samo sam jela i natukla kilažu :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lukava puščica

> za vježbanje doma, možeš pogledati topic 'stop debljanu' na zdravlju odraslih.


čitam ovaj topic, pogledala sam i ovu spomenutu temu i nemam pojma o čemu cure govore osim što su jaaaaaaaaaako nabrijane na vježbanje i dijetu. 

ja još nisam u tom modu al voljela bih do ljeta izgledati gledljivo pa vas malo pratim, treba mi poticaja da krenem.

----------


## zhang

to su ti vjezbe koje mozes doma vjezbati. ovih 30day shred traju 20min i za to cijelo vrijeme nema odmora i tempo je dobar. ove druge jos nisam pogledala.
sve su od iste instrukorice Jillian. probaj uguglati pa mozes doci do vise informacija.

----------


## genius

u mome slučaju dovoljno je da ostanem trudna  :Grin: ,pa da smršavim.  šala.
naime u obadvije trudnoće u prvih 6.mj. izgubim i do 10 kg (nemam teka),nakon toga počnem dobivati na kilaži,ali i u prvoj i u drugoj ne više od 9-11kg. ali zato nakon poroda kad krenem mlatit po slatkom,ajojjj :Laughing: .
nakon poroda ovog bi trebala skinuti i do 15 kg.ali mi neide.
kad je slatko u pitanju ,uopće nisam karakter  :Laughing: .

----------


## Anais

u trudnoći dobila 9 kg. nakon 2 tjedna bila na svojoj kilaži od prije trudnoće. zvuči idilično, no nakon poroda sam dobila takav apetit koji sad, nakon 6 mjeseci još nije stao. ok - ja čekam da mi MM dođe s posla pa da zajedno ručamo - večeramo a to često zna biti i iza 20 sati. i onda navalim. a i na slatko koje nisam priej trudnoće baš fermala. a i tijekom dana nešto sitno pojedem. vaga nam se prije 2 mejseca pokvarila tak da nemam pojima kao stojim. al sudeći po ogledalu i hlačama sigurna sam da se nakupilo. pretpostavljam da sam natukla min. 7 kg. naravno dojim. nisam vježbala. al uskoro se vraćam na posao. al nastaviti ću dojiti. bum vidla kako će se stvari odvijati. ne opterećujem se baš s time još. al kad se vidim na fotki nije mi baš drag prizor.

----------


## ana.m

> pitanje za cure koje 'ništa' nisu radile već su kile išle same dolje, da li ste prije trudnoće bile mršavice ili debeljuce (tu mislim da ste od onih koje moraju paziti šta jedu da se ne udebljaju)?
> 
> ja sam naravno ona druga kategorija i moram se stvarno puno truditi (ili dijeta ili potrošnja) da skinem kile i ne udebljam se...
> u ovoj trudnoći planirala sam ne dobiti puno kila ali kako sam mirovala i bilo mi je svih 9 mjeseci muka samo sam jela i natukla kilažu


Evo ja! Nikad nisam bila mršavica. Nisam ni debela, ali samo onako, jako izražen kruška tip. Guza ala J.Lo, noge u beddrim jake, struk i ravan trbuh. Moja kilaža prije trudnoće ti je bila 72kg a visoka sam 165. Evo to ti dovoljno govori. I sva tri puta nakon poroda su kile same otišle. Evo čak i nakon ovog trećeg, iako sam se bojala zbog broja poroda i godina da će ići teže. Ali otišlo je iznenađujuće brzo za mene....

----------


## andreja

ostala sam trudna sa 53kg,u T sam dobila +22kg,2mj.poslije poroda sam došla na 65kg i sad ni mrdac,a ima već 7,5mj.od poroda.
koliko god mogu sam u pokretu(čak mogu reći da sam stalno u pokretu(živahna beba)),jedem u granicama normale jer dojim,tu i tamo vježbam :Razz: ,a kilice nikuda...
muči me i trbušina koja je kao da sam u 6mj trudnoće... :Sad: 
uvijek sam bila mršavica pa mi je sad to koma. :Cool:

----------


## svrcolina

> Evo ja! Nikad nisam bila mršavica. Nisam ni debela, ali samo onako, jako izražen kruška tip. Guza ala J.Lo, noge u beddrim jake, struk i ravan trbuh. Moja kilaža prije trudnoće ti je bila 72kg a visoka sam 165. Evo to ti dovoljno govori. I sva tri puta nakon poroda su kile same otišle. Evo čak i nakon ovog trećeg, iako sam se bojala zbog broja poroda i godina da će ići teže. Ali otišlo je iznenađujuće brzo za mene....


u kojem periodu si se vratila na početnu kilažu??? blago ti se :Crying or Very sad: 
šta stvarno nisi ništa radila?? ja se bojim da nisam taj tip a i ne mogu si dopustiti da čekam taj trenutak da li će ići ili ne, moram već sada nešto poduzeti...evo me dva dana bez slatkog i ne večeram poslije 8, bravo ja :Klap:

----------


## ana.m

*svrcolina* ja ti nisam tip za dijete i samokontrolu u smislu da ne jedem jer jako volim papati. Ali se držim toga da ipak ne jedem iza 18h, kažem, ako i jedem to je nešto lagano. 
U prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 18 kg, otišle nakon neka 4 mjeseca. U drugoj sam dobila 27kg, nakon godinu dana imala sam 30 kg manje. Sad je prošlo niti 6 mjeseci a ja sam na +1 od dobivene 22kg.
Istina, trbuh mi nije baš lijep i za to će ipak trebati još neko vrijeme da se učvrsti (ipak je to treća trudnoća, drugi carski, starija sam). 
Ali ne znam, valjda sam taj tip. Puno dobiam u tridnoćama, ali sve ode kasnije, a ja sam duboko uvjerena da je to radi dojenja. I radi tih par stvari na koje pazim. 
Dakle:
-ne jesti iza 18h
-smanjitit kruh, tj. jesti ga uglavnom samo uz jela uz koja se ne može bez kruha tipa sarma
-piti puno vode
-ne piti sokove
-ne jesti puno slatkog (pojedem ja tu i tamo slatko, za Božić sam se ubila u kolačima recimo)

I dosta sam pokretu, ali vjerujem da je tako svaka mama...

p.s. daleko od toga da sam mršavica i da ne bih trebala skinuti barem još 5 kila da bi bila približno zadovoljna. Ali velim, nikad nisam ni bila mršavica.

----------


## flopica

ja sam se u t udebljala cca 30 kg, što je bilo strašno! cijeli život sam maltene šibica pa je to bio pravi užas u svakom pogledu, zdravstvenom i estetskom! 
ali, čim sam izašla iz bolnice bila sam lakša 10 kg, u sljedeća 3 tj. otišlo još 10!!!!!
s tim da sam dojila i ne da nisam bila na dijeti nego nisam uopće pomišaljala na nju. samo nisam uopće spavala i kile su odlazile na očigled.kad je beba napunila 8 mj. ja sam došla na 60. toliko imam i sad i na 172 visine to  je moja idealna težina.
što se tiče tvog problema, mislim da moraš promijeniti neke navike, ako ih imaš naravno. govorim općenito ali recimo, nemoj kasno jesti i nemoj večerati obilno već lagane obroke, npr. voćni jogurt, pura, voćka... slatkiše maksimalno izbjegavaj, ako ne možeš skroz izbaciti onda uzmi kockicu -dvije čokolade na dan i basta!ne piti sokove ni zašećerena pića ( cola), radije iscjedi sok naranče ili limuna. ja recimo samo i isključivo vodu pijem ili vodu s pol limuna.
 najvažnije-* kreći se*. puno pješači, šetaj, izbjegavaj prijevoz koliko možeš i kad god možeš.
ako imaš mogućnosti upiši se na neku aktivnost  bar 1 na tjedan.
ovo su sve neke sitnice koje možeš uvoditi lagano, nisu neke radikalne mjere a sigurno će ti se isplatiti!

----------


## rehab

> *svrcolina* ja ti nisam tip za dijete i samokontrolu u smislu da ne jedem jer jako volim papati. Ali se držim toga da ipak ne jedem iza 18h, kažem, ako i jedem to je nešto lagano. 
> U prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 18 kg, otišle nakon neka 4 mjeseca. U drugoj sam dobila 27kg, nakon godinu dana imala sam 30 kg manje. Sad je prošlo niti 6 mjeseci a ja sam na +1 od dobivene 22kg.
> Istina, trbuh mi nije baš lijep i za to će ipak trebati još neko vrijeme da se učvrsti (ipak je to treća trudnoća, drugi carski, starija sam). 
> Ali ne znam, valjda sam taj tip. Puno dobiam u tridnoćama, ali sve ode kasnije, a ja sam duboko uvjerena da je to radi dojenja. I radi tih par stvari na koje pazim. 
> Dakle:
> -ne jesti iza 18h
> -*smanjitit kruh, tj. jesti ga uglavnom samo uz jela uz koja se ne može bez kruha tipa sarma*
> -piti puno vode
> -ne piti sokove
> ...


Svako jelo se može jesti bez kruha, osim sendviča :p A sarma pogotovo :p
Ostale savjete potpisujem. Dobar trik je ne miješati proteine sa složenim ugljikohidratima (meso + krumpir/tijesto/riža), i općenito izbjegavati složene ugljikohidrate. Meso + salata je odličan ručak koji zasiti ! Drugi trik je jesti svaka dva sata obroke veličine šake, tako se ne izgladnjujemo, a mršavimo jer metabolizam stalno radi.
Što se vježbanja tiče, ja sam počela ustajati pola sata ranije, dok svi spavaju, i vozim sobni bicikl. Da, umorna sam i neispavana, ali to je jedino vrijeme u danu kad si mogu priuštiti vježbanje (vježbanje ! od kućanskih poslova i dojenja se ne mršavi tako lako). To je bio odličan potez, nakon jutarnjeg vježbanja i tuširanja osjećam se preporođeno, i imam puno više energije nego kad sam tih pola sata ostajala u krevetu.

----------


## svrcolina

> ja sam se u t udebljala cca 30 kg, što je bilo strašno! cijeli život sam maltene šibica pa je to bio pravi užas u svakom pogledu, zdravstvenom i estetskom! 
> ali, čim sam izašla iz bolnice bila sam lakša 10 kg, u sljedeća 3 tj. otišlo još 10!!!!!
> s tim da sam dojila i ne da nisam bila na dijeti nego nisam uopće pomišaljala na nju. samo nisam uopće spavala i kile su odlazile na očigled.kad je beba napunila 8 mj. ja sam došla na 60. toliko imam i sad i na 172 visine to  je moja idealna težina.
> što se tiče tvog problema, mislim da moraš promijeniti neke navike, ako ih imaš naravno. govorim općenito ali recimo, nemoj kasno jesti i nemoj večerati obilno već lagane obroke, npr. voćni jogurt, pura, voćka... slatkiše maksimalno izbjegavaj, ako ne možeš skroz izbaciti onda uzmi kockicu -dvije čokolade na dan i basta!ne piti sokove ni zašećerena pića ( cola), radije iscjedi sok naranče ili limuna. ja recimo samo i isključivo vodu pijem ili vodu s pol limuna.
>  najvažnije-* kreći se*. puno pješači, šetaj, izbjegavaj prijevoz koliko možeš i kad god možeš.
> ako imaš mogućnosti upiši se na neku aktivnost  bar 1 na tjedan.
> ovo su sve neke sitnice koje možeš uvoditi lagano, nisu neke radikalne mjere a sigurno će ti se isplatiti!


rekla bih da su moje prehrambene mane slatko i jedenje navečer... e sada sam se malo disciplinirala ovih par dana pa ćemo vidjeti iako sam upravo pojela ručak i traži me slatko, ali izdržati ću...

što se tiče izbaciti kruh sa time nemam problema budući da ga uopće ne jedem za ručak, jedino večera ako je neki namaz ili naresci, pijem puno vode, cijedim si sokove, jedino što mi fali neka fizička aktivnost (sada je svedeno samo na šetnju) ali i to ću upisati samo da obavim ginekologa da mi da zeleno svjetlo...

i moja je trbušina koma, smežurana, puna strija i linea negra se još nije povukla, noge pune celulita, a na leđima imam kobasice što nikad nisam imala, tako da pored ogledala prolazim brzinski  :Laughing:

----------


## regoč

Evo i mog iskustva... u drugoj trudnoći sam se udebljala cca 22 kg i sada sam na +3 (6 i pol mjeseci kasnije). Prvih 13 je otišlo nakon poroda i u slijedeća 3 mjeseca, ali su nakon toga kile stale. Dojim cijelo vrijeme i nisam mislila da jedem previše, samo nisam više mršavila. Najviše me mučilo što nisam mogla obući odjeću od prije trudnoće, pa sam bila osuđena na trudničku robu. 
Uglavnom, prije dva mjeseca sam prešla na prehranu po Montignacu i skinula sam od tada 6 kg. Osjećaj mi je izvrstan, nisam gladna i nisam umorna kao što sam bila prije. Po robi bih rekla da sam smršavila i više... Vidjela sam topic o Montignac prehrani na Zdravlju odraslih, tamo je u nekoliko navrata sve objašnjeno. 
Dosta sam slušala da kile od dojenja ili kretanja s djetetom idu same, ali kod mene to nije slučaj, što znam i iz prve trudnoće. Dakle, za mene je trenutno Montignac odgovor kako smršaviti. A mislim da se i celulit smanjuje - napominje u svojoj knjizi Jedem, dakle mršavim da kombinacija dojenja i njegove prehrane smanjuje celulit i ja bih za sebe rekla da je to istina.

----------


## svrcolina

> Evo i mog iskustva... u drugoj trudnoći sam se udebljala cca 22 kg i sada sam na +3 (6 i pol mjeseci kasnije). Prvih 13 je otišlo nakon poroda i u slijedeća 3 mjeseca, ali su nakon toga kile stale. Dojim cijelo vrijeme i nisam mislila da jedem previše, samo nisam više mršavila. Najviše me mučilo što nisam mogla obući odjeću od prije trudnoće, pa sam bila osuđena na trudničku robu. 
> Uglavnom, prije dva mjeseca sam prešla na prehranu po Montignacu i skinula sam od tada 6 kg. Osjećaj mi je izvrstan, nisam gladna i nisam umorna kao što sam bila prije. Po robi bih rekla da sam smršavila i više... Vidjela sam topic o Montignac prehrani na Zdravlju odraslih, tamo je u nekoliko navrata sve objašnjeno. 
> Dosta sam slušala da kile od dojenja ili kretanja s djetetom idu same, ali kod mene to nije slučaj, što znam i iz prve trudnoće. Dakle, za mene je trenutno Montignac odgovor kako smršaviti. A mislim da se i celulit smanjuje - napominje u svojoj knjizi Jedem, dakle mršavim da kombinacija dojenja i njegove prehrane smanjuje celulit i ja bih za sebe rekla da je to istina.


i ja sam odlučila se hraniti prema montignacu, nemam što izgubiti (osim kila :Smile: 
daj mi reci da li si sama slagala jelovnik ili si se držala nekog jelovnika sa neta ili knjige, da li si se strogo pridržavala pravila i da li ti je bilo teško prijeći na novi režim prehrane....koliko sam čitala montignac mi je prihvatljiv, jedino nema kolače al kaj se može , moram za ljepotu izdržati...ne mogu više gledati da ne mrem ni u jedne trapke ući, fakat mi je koma tih 10 kg viška...fuj...

e da, da li je prehrana utjecala na dojenje? da li si se otpočetka držala prve faze ili samo druge?

----------


## regoč

Krenula sam s prvom fazom i još uvijek se toga držim - hoću još smršaviti, a i nemam neku potrebu mijenjati. Moram napomenuti da imam dvije knjige od Montignaca (Jedem, dakle mršavim i Montignacova dijeta) i upute za prvu fazu se razlikuju:u drugoj govori da se mogu uzimati ugljikohidrati čiji je GI do 35 i toga se držim, dok je u prvoj stroži (do 15 - što mi je too much).
Što se tiče jelovnika, knjige mi nisu bile nešto korisne, jer mi jelovnici baš nisu prilagođeni našim/mojim navikama. Spominje obroke od tri slijeda i glavni obrok mu je večera, što meni ne odgovara. Korisno mi je bilo pročitati ovdje što su cure pisale, a možda i na coolinarici- nisam sigurna više. Uglavnom, za doručak jedem kruh i pekmez i pijem jogurt , za večeru mlijeko i zobene pahuljice (dodam ili suhe marelice ili kockicu čokolade), a ručak bude nešto od ovog - 
- riba ili meso (ili neki odresci ribe pečene na gril tavi ili pečeno u pečnici, meso najčešće piletina, nekad neko crveno meso) i povrće (uz ribu pečem paprike, tikvice, kelj pupčar npr, ili mahune ili skuham brokulu, cvjetaču, kelj, pa dodam malo maslinovog ulja ili kuhani kelj začinim uljem i octom pa jedem kao salatu), a nekad preskočim povrće i dodam samo zelenu salatu (ali opet ubacim slanutak, bademe, kockice sira i slično)
- rižoto s povrćem i mesom, ali umjesto riže stavim ječam (ne ječmenu kašu, već ječam) ili quinou
- varivo od leće (dodam kobasicu ili neko suho meso) itd...
- ponekad umak od povrća i integralnu tjesteninu, ali rijetko - ne paše mi jer za doručak i večeru jedem ugljikohidrate, pa sam uz takav ručak cijeli dan bez proteina...
Dakle, pitala si da li se strogo držim pravila - ne baš 100 %. Večera je jedna stvar koju sam si prilagodila, jer su mi oduvijek mlijeko i pahuljice najdraža večera (za mene neka vrsta comfort food) - sad sam uzela obične zobene pahuljice, bez dodataka. Isto tako, držim se pravila GI<35, jer mi je tako lakše i nemam osjećaj da se nečega odričem. Za ječam nisam 100% sigurna da li sam u pravu s GI (spominje se nekakav blanširani ječam koji je ok i prekrupa od ječma koja nije ok), ali si mislim da jesam i koristim ga. Povremeno napravim neki prihvatljiv desert - tamna čokolada i fruktoza, bez brašna, pa se zasladim i neko vrijeme sam mirna. Treba napomenuti da takvih dana kile baš i ne idu dolje, ali se ni ne debljam. Isto tako, on spominje mliječne proizvode s 0% mm, što kod nas ne postoji, pa jedem one koje nađem s najmanje mm...
Prvi tjedan mi je bilo teško, jer mi se cijela prehrana promijenila. Nije više bilo peciva usput u šetnji, pečenih kestena i sličnog, med sam do tad trošila u velikim količinama, grickala sam povremeno neke kekse, često kuhala tjesteninu i slično. Cijeli prvi tjedan sam bila jako gladna između obroka i cijelo vrijeme razmišljala o hrani, jer mi je zahtjevala posebno planiranje. Npr. morala sam se pobrinuti ako negdje idem i neću moći ručati na vrijeme da ponesem bademe, marelice i nešto slično, da imam neki međuobrok. Isto tako, puno sam čitala i planirala što ću koji dan kuhati jer mi je bilo sve novo. Drugi tjedan je već bilo lakše i nakon toga je sve ok. Glad između obroka je nestala i cijelo vrijeme se dobro osjećam. Sad mislim da bih, uz poneki izlet tu i tamo, mogla ovako jesti zauvijek.
Što se tiče dojenja, ova prehrana nije utjecala na način da se mlijeko smanjilo ili nešto slično, ali jedna stvar me kopka - između pregleda kod pedijatra u 4. i 6. mjesecu (što se baš poklopilo s mojom promjenom prehrane) mi je sin dobio na težini samo 1/2 kg, što je dosta manje nego do tada. Nije bilo ništa zabrinjavajuće, dijete je ok i ovako, po tablicama i sve to. Ne mogu biti sigurna da Monti ima ikakve veze s tim, jer je u tom razdoblju prebolio i dužu virozu i postao puno aktivniji nego prije, pa sigurno i sve to ima utjecaja. Tu smo već malo počeli s dohranom , pa se nisam previše zabrinjavala, samo ga sad pratim i mislim da je sve ok. 
Evo, oduljila sam (btw, razlog zašto sam do sad napisala 5 postova je što mi za svaki treba sat vremena, jer se pitam jesam li sve napisala razumljivo i gramatički ispravno i nisam li nešto izostavila :Smile: , ali nadam se da sam sve pokrila. Ako trebaš još nešto, pitaj. I sretno.

----------


## apricot

> Svako jelo se može jesti bez kruha, osim sendviča :p A sarma pogotovo :p


ti si moj čovjek.
iako ja i sendvič mogu bez kruha; kruh mi glume dvije šnite sira. podeblje. ali to je onda daleko od dijetalnog.

----------


## apricot

sve vi koje mislite da dojenje ne ide uz dijetu...

ide, ali ne jako restriktivne dijete, one od 700 kcal dnevno.
reducirana prehrana uvijek može.

jer, nijedna od nas nema viškove zato što jede - normalno, već zato što jedemo više no što nam je potrebno.
ako je dijeta micanje tog viška hrane, onda je uz dojenje dobrodošla.

neka nam dojenje ne bude izgovor za prejedanje.

----------


## BOZZ

Ja sam dva mj od poroda i izgubila sam 15 kg,u trudnoči sam dobila famozne 22 kg ,vjerujte da jedva čekam vježbat iako još nekako nisam spremna ni fizički a i ni psihički.Inače sam sportski tip ali mene dojenje skroz iscjedilo,a jedem kao prije.

----------


## Stijena

> jer, nijedna od nas nema viškove zato što jede - normalno, već zato što jedemo više no što nam je potrebno.


 ovo je moja mantra! ni dana u životu nisam bila na dijeti-dijeti, a 10 mjeseci nakon poroda u 3 mjeseca sam skinula 10 kg jer sam uvidjela da ništa SAMO ne pomaže - ni SAMO dojenje, ni SAMO vježbanje, ni SAMO odricanje od određenih namirnica....nego kad su me znali pitati kako sam to uspjela moj je odgovor uvijek bio - samo nisam jela onoliko koliko mi nije trebalo. kretanje i vježbanje je samo bilo zatezanje onoga što bi se gubljenjem kila evenutalno moglo objesiti  :Grin: 
kod mene oduvijek kad hoću smršavati pali jedino da sve obroke skrešem na pola i obavezno navečer ne jedem jer mi to nikako nije potreba, nego samo utaživanje nekakvih frustracija tipa - "zašto moram sad bit budna jer se klincima ne spava, a ja bih sad tako zalegla!" i sl.

----------


## svrcolina

> Krenula sam s prvom fazom i još uvijek se toga držim - hoću još smršaviti, a i nemam neku potrebu mijenjati. Moram napomenuti da imam dvije knjige od Montignaca (Jedem, dakle mršavim i Montignacova dijeta) i upute za prvu fazu se razlikuju:u drugoj govori da se mogu uzimati ugljikohidrati čiji je GI do 35 i toga se držim, dok je u prvoj stroži (do 15 - što mi je too much).
> Što se tiče jelovnika, knjige mi nisu bile nešto korisne, jer mi jelovnici baš nisu prilagođeni našim/mojim navikama. Spominje obroke od tri slijeda i glavni obrok mu je večera, što meni ne odgovara. Korisno mi je bilo pročitati ovdje što su cure pisale, a možda i na coolinarici- nisam sigurna više. Uglavnom, za doručak jedem kruh i pekmez i pijem jogurt , za večeru mlijeko i zobene pahuljice (dodam ili suhe marelice ili kockicu čokolade), a ručak bude nešto od ovog - 
> - riba ili meso (ili neki odresci ribe pečene na gril tavi ili pečeno u pečnici, meso najčešće piletina, nekad neko crveno meso) i povrće (uz ribu pečem paprike, tikvice, kelj pupčar npr, ili mahune ili skuham brokulu, cvjetaču, kelj, pa dodam malo maslinovog ulja ili kuhani kelj začinim uljem i octom pa jedem kao salatu), a nekad preskočim povrće i dodam samo zelenu salatu (ali opet ubacim slanutak, bademe, kockice sira i slično)
> - rižoto s povrćem i mesom, ali umjesto riže stavim ječam (ne ječmenu kašu, već ječam) ili quinou
> - varivo od leće (dodam kobasicu ili neko suho meso) itd...
> - ponekad umak od povrća i integralnu tjesteninu, ali rijetko - ne paše mi jer za doručak i večeru jedem ugljikohidrate, pa sam uz takav ručak cijeli dan bez proteina...
> Dakle, pitala si da li se strogo držim pravila - ne baš 100 %. Večera je jedna stvar koju sam si prilagodila, jer su mi oduvijek mlijeko i pahuljice najdraža večera (za mene neka vrsta comfort food) - sad sam uzela obične zobene pahuljice, bez dodataka. Isto tako, držim se pravila GI<35, jer mi je tako lakše i nemam osjećaj da se nečega odričem. Za ječam nisam 100% sigurna da li sam u pravu s GI (spominje se nekakav blanširani ječam koji je ok i prekrupa od ječma koja nije ok), ali si mislim da jesam i koristim ga. Povremeno napravim neki prihvatljiv desert - tamna čokolada i fruktoza, bez brašna, pa se zasladim i neko vrijeme sam mirna. Treba napomenuti da takvih dana kile baš i ne idu dolje, ali se ni ne debljam. Isto tako, on spominje mliječne proizvode s 0% mm, što kod nas ne postoji, pa jedem one koje nađem s najmanje mm...
> Prvi tjedan mi je bilo teško, jer mi se cijela prehrana promijenila. Nije više bilo peciva usput u šetnji, pečenih kestena i sličnog, med sam do tad trošila u velikim količinama, grickala sam povremeno neke kekse, često kuhala tjesteninu i slično. Cijeli prvi tjedan sam bila jako gladna između obroka i cijelo vrijeme razmišljala o hrani, jer mi je zahtjevala posebno planiranje. Npr. morala sam se pobrinuti ako negdje idem i neću moći ručati na vrijeme da ponesem bademe, marelice i nešto slično, da imam neki međuobrok. Isto tako, puno sam čitala i planirala što ću koji dan kuhati jer mi je bilo sve novo. Drugi tjedan je već bilo lakše i nakon toga je sve ok. Glad između obroka je nestala i cijelo vrijeme se dobro osjećam. Sad mislim da bih, uz poneki izlet tu i tamo, mogla ovako jesti zauvijek.
> Što se tiče dojenja, ova prehrana nije utjecala na način da se mlijeko smanjilo ili nešto slično, ali jedna stvar me kopka - između pregleda kod pedijatra u 4. i 6. mjesecu (što se baš poklopilo s mojom promjenom prehrane) mi je sin dobio na težini samo 1/2 kg, što je dosta manje nego do tada. Nije bilo ništa zabrinjavajuće, dijete je ok i ovako, po tablicama i sve to. Ne mogu biti sigurna da Monti ima ikakve veze s tim, jer je u tom razdoblju prebolio i dužu virozu i postao puno aktivniji nego prije, pa sigurno i sve to ima utjecaja. Tu smo već malo počeli s dohranom , pa se nisam previše zabrinjavala, samo ga sad pratim i mislim da je sve ok. 
> Evo, oduljila sam (btw, razlog zašto sam do sad napisala 5 postova je što mi za svaki treba sat vremena, jer se pitam jesam li sve napisala razumljivo i gramatički ispravno i nisam li nešto izostavila, ali nadam se da sam sve pokrila. Ako trebaš još nešto, pitaj. I sretno.


Stvarno si si dala truda,thanks :Klap:  Evo danas je moj prvi dan na montignacu i vidjeti ćemo kako će proći, najkritičnije su mi večeri.
Htjela sam te pitati kakav kruh jedeš ujutro (integralni ili?), pekmez (jel to neki dijetalni  ???).
I koje su voćke dozvoljene, da li se one mogu koristiti u međuobroku?

----------


## josipal

Ako netko ima kakve vjezbe za kod kuce...
Ja sam bila mrsavica, u prvoj trudnoci natukla 22 kg u ddrugoj 27. Prvi put otislo samo od sebe a sad gotovo sve. Imam jos 4+ kg al kao da su se fokusirale na moj trbuscic. Drugo ko stapici, noge i ruke. Samo trbuscic onako bez tonusa. Strasno. Izgledam ko ona jadna djecica iz Afrike  :Sad: 
Sto se tice celulita, imala ga poprilicno no mislim da j etu najvazniji hormonalni status pa ga vecina ode kad se taj status vrati na normalu. Tako meni bilo.

----------


## regoč

Kruh je integralni - ili oni kruhovi iz DM-a ili sama pečem od integralnog brašna ili kupujem u pekari neki punozrnati koji je deklarirani kao integralni (većina tamnih kruhova iz pekare ima veći dio bijelog brašna u sebi, a treba biti full integralni), a marmelada ili bez šećera (ima od Done pekmez od šljiva) ili dijetalni pekmezi s fruktozom (treba provjeriti deklaraciju da je baš s fruktozom, a ne samo smanjenim šećerom).
Što se tiče voća, jede se ujutro prije doručka, a za kasnije može kao međuobrok, ali bi trebalo proći cca 3 sata od zadnjeg obroka, zbog toga jer inače loše utječe na probavu prethodno pojedenog. Što smiješ ovisi i GI pojedinog voća, što možeš provjeriti i na Montignacovoj stranici (www.Montignac.com), ali ovako nabrzinu popis onog što *ne jedem*: banane, kivi, ananas, kasnije ne dinje i lubenice (nisam provjeravala za ostalo čemu nije sad sezona).
Mislim da je dobro pročitati koju knjigu od Montignaca (možda ima u knjižnici) ili malo bacit oko na topice ovdje na Zdravlju odraslih (ima jako puno stranica, a ne znam te baš uputiti na one gdje su konkretne upute).

----------


## ciplica

meni je, iskreno, draže vidjeti malo deblju majku nego da izgleda mlađe od svog djeteta... ali ja sam ja. za vas ostale: jedite puno ananasa, to pomaže pri mršavljenju.

----------


## Loryblue

dvije trudnoće, obje dobila po 32kg.
nakon prve skinila svih 32 u 7 mjeseci, bez dijete i gladovanja. jela normalno.
nakon druge trudnoće puuuno sporije skidala kile. i sad sam u +5kg kojih se nikako riješit i doći na svoju idealu i normalu.
jedini recept - šetnja, šetnja, šetnja. šta više i brže - to bolje.

----------


## KayaR

Ja se u poslednjoj trudnoci ugojila 12kg,kuci dosla s +2.
I sva srecna kako necu imati puno muke oko kila,kad krenule poteskoce s dojenjem,
ja navalila na caj za dojenje(presladak),sokice,mleko,slatku kafu....i za kratko vreme natukla novih 10kg :Sad:  
Te lose navike se nikako resiti,jednostavno ne mogu piti cistu vodu.
Da li da pomenem da i dalje imam taj visak, malena ima 27 meseci :Grin: 
Jos uvek dojim,mislim da je u tome moj problem s kilazom.
Tako mi je bilo i prethodna 2 puta.Dok dojim buca sam.
Ali bila sam 10g mladja i dojila 3 puta krace...

----------


## svrcolina

> Ja se u poslednjoj trudnoci ugojila 12kg,kuci dosla s +2.
> I sva srecna kako necu imati puno muke oko kila,kad krenule poteskoce s dojenjem,
> ja navalila na caj za dojenje(presladak),sokice,mleko,slatku kafu....i za kratko vreme natukla novih 10kg 
> Te lose navike se nikako resiti,jednostavno ne mogu piti cistu vodu.
> Da li da pomenem da i dalje imam taj visak, malena ima 27 meseci
> Jos uvek dojim,mislim da je u tome moj problem s kilazom.
> Tako mi je bilo i prethodna 2 puta.Dok dojim buca sam.
> Ali bila sam 10g mladja i dojila 3 puta krace...


na tvom primjeru pada teorija da sa dojenjem se mršavi :Grin:

----------


## svrcolina

> Prvi tjedan mi je bilo teško, jer mi se cijela prehrana promijenila. Nije više bilo peciva usput u šetnji, pečenih kestena i sličnog, med sam do tad trošila u velikim količinama, grickala sam povremeno neke kekse, često kuhala tjesteninu i slično. Cijeli prvi tjedan sam bila jako gladna između obroka i cijelo vrijeme razmišljala o hrani, jer mi je zahtjevala posebno planiranje. Npr. morala sam se pobrinuti ako negdje idem i neću moći ručati na vrijeme da ponesem bademe, marelice i nešto slično, da imam neki međuobrok. Isto tako, puno sam čitala i planirala što ću koji dan kuhati jer mi je bilo sve novo. Drugi tjedan je već bilo lakše i nakon toga je sve ok. Glad između obroka je nestala i cijelo vrijeme se dobro osjećam. Sad mislim da bih, uz poneki izlet tu i tamo, mogla ovako jesti zauvijek.


ajme i ja sam ovaj tjedan non stop gladna i non stop jedem...da li je nužno imati 5 obroka ili se može jesti kad si gladan ali namirnice po montiju?

----------


## KayaR

Hehe :Smile: 
Jedna epizoda iz vremena drugog porodiljskog...
Srela me jedna koleginica s posla na pijaci,
i zabezeknuto priupita(inace je jako fina gospodja):K,da li ste se vi to malo "popravili"?
To je bilo negde tokom leta,a ja sam nakon dojenja sve uspela expresno skinuti i vratiti se na staro do jeseni.
Kada sam nakon par meseci pocela da radim,ista gospodja mi je prepricala nas susret iz svog ugla:
"Ja sam navikla da ste vi uvek vitki i doterani,i kada sam iza tezge ugledala neku "kevu",nisam vas prepoznala".... :Laughing: 
Medjutim,ovo je moje poslednje dojenje,malena obozava siku,a ja sam toliko ponosna na to da mi je jako zao prekinuti.
A vracam se za posao za mesec ipo...a jos nista ne preduzimam.da ne govorim o tome da nemam nijednu poslovnu kombinaciju koju mogu zakopcati :Rolling Eyes: 
Mislim da je fora u hormonima?

----------


## regoč

> ajme i ja sam ovaj tjedan non stop gladna i non stop jedem...da li je nužno imati 5 obroka ili se može jesti kad si gladan ali namirnice po montiju?


Prvih tjedan, dva sam imala potrebu za stalnim grickanjem (bademe, marelice i slično), ali sad više ne. Jedem voće kad se ustanem, doručak do 10, ručak oko 13, međuobrok oko 5 (voće ili suhe marelice, uz kavu) i večeru oko 19.

----------


## regoč

Nekako mi otišao prethodni post... Uglavnom, moja ti je preporuka da ovaj tjedan jedeš koliko i kad trebaš, da prebrodiš krizu, pa ćeš vidjeti hoće li ti se slijedećih tjedana obroci stabilizirati (jer, Monti ili ne, mislim da ne treba jesti neke veelike količine hrane, koliko god on napominjao da to nije dijeta).
Nisam spomenula da pijem bezkofeinsku kavu - to je isto preporuka, da se izbaci kofein. Ja sam to riješila već prije, nakon poroda pa mi nije bio problem.
Jesi našla neku Montignac literaturu?

----------


## svrcolina

> Nekako mi otišao prethodni post... Uglavnom, moja ti je preporuka da ovaj tjedan jedeš koliko i kad trebaš, da prebrodiš krizu, pa ćeš vidjeti hoće li ti se slijedećih tjedana obroci stabilizirati (jer, Monti ili ne, mislim da ne treba jesti neke veelike količine hrane, koliko god on napominjao da to nije dijeta).
> Nisam spomenula da pijem bezkofeinsku kavu - to je isto preporuka, da se izbaci kofein. Ja sam to riješila već prije, nakon poroda pa mi nije bio problem.
> Jesi našla neku Montignac literaturu?


već mi je danas bolje ne traži me toliko, ali sam zato bila u šetnji...čim sam u pokretu manje razmišljam o hrani, ali bez kave ne mogu (barem prva dva tjedna)... ujutro sam se vagala , 78 ravno znači 1,90 manje iako je to varijabilno dobro je za početak za motivaciju :Grin: 
nemam baš neku knjigu od montija, ali čitam po forumima i po internetu pa polako sklapam sliku u glavi i slažem recepte...
za tjedan dana imam dječje krstitke i ne znam kako ću to izdržati, jesi ti koji put zgriješila?

----------


## regoč

> za tjedan dana imam dječje krstitke i ne znam kako ću to izdržati, jesi ti koji put zgriješila?


Griješila sam tu i tamo, ne često i nikad cijeli obrok. Par puta u restoranu sam uzela normalan desert, to je recimo bila najčešća iznimka, ali sam uzimala neki mousse ili sladoled jer mi se činilo ipak bolje od kolača s brašnom. Što se tiče glavnog jela, to mi u restoranima ili nekim proslavama nije problem, jer jedem meso i neku salatu, a u restoranu često povrće sa žara. Jela sam koji put i krem juhu, mada sam dosta sigurna da su je ugustili s nekim brašnom. Uglavnom, pazila sam da bude jedan izuzetak, a ne da sve jedem što ne bih trebala...

----------


## svrcolina

> Griješila sam tu i tamo, ne često i nikad cijeli obrok. Par puta u restoranu sam uzela normalan desert, to je recimo bila najčešća iznimka, ali sam uzimala neki mousse ili sladoled jer mi se činilo ipak bolje od kolača s brašnom. Što se tiče glavnog jela, to mi u restoranima ili nekim proslavama nije problem, jer jedem meso i neku salatu, a u restoranu često povrće sa žara. Jela sam koji put i krem juhu, mada sam dosta sigurna da su je ugustili s nekim brašnom. Uglavnom, pazila sam da bude jedan izuzetak, a ne da sve jedem što ne bih trebala...


super sada mi je lakše :Embarassed: 
naručila sam peku i to će biti mrak i povrće sa strane, bez krumpira ću izdržati ali zato desert tu ću si dati oduška ali obećajem samo taj dan :Grin:

----------


## regoč

> super sada mi je lakše
> naručila sam peku i to će biti mrak i povrće sa strane, bez krumpira ću izdržati ali zato desert tu ću si dati oduška ali obećajem samo taj dan


Kako je bilo? Ima li novih dobrih vijesti što se tiče kilaže? Javi povremeno kako ide...

----------


## jelena.O

kakva je to peka, i gdi ide u pečnicu, ili gore?sad sam tek skužila za klopu je peka?

----------


## andynoa

> kakva je to peka, i gdi ide u pečnicu, ili gore?sad sam tek skužila za klopu je peka?


peka je kod nas ona velika crna zdjela u kojoj pečeš meso i sve što želiš ispod žara...

što se kilaže tiče, ja sam danas stala na vagu, dakle rodila sam 21.03. u trudnoći dobila 11 kg, i danas mislim da se vaga zeza sa mnom jer sam 13 kg lakša, dakle imam manje kg nego na početku trudnoće..
ritam jela mi je sljedeći (pošto sam rodila CR, moram malo pripaziti na prehranu)
doručak - obavezno nešto mliječno
užina - neka voćka
ručak - evo danas sam jela ribu (inače ili piletina ili puretina) sa krumpirićima, riža, tijesto (salate ništa zasad jer kakti ne smijem al otom potom - kao smijem jesti kuhanu kiselu papriku i ciklu, a ovo ostalo ne bi smjela)
užina - opet neka voćka
večera - opet nešto mliječno (ili kruh i mlijeko, ili jogurt, ili namaza malo..)

eto to je moj zasad ritam, i natapam se sa hrpu gustog soka (čula sam da je jako dobro njega piti za mlijeko, a ja bormeš imam mlijeka da bi mogla prehraniti cijelu kuću), i vode naravno...

----------


## zhang

mozes jesti sve salate normalno. i nemoj piti sokove. ne ujecu oni na produkciju mlijeka. a sasvim sigurno ce ti kroz neko vrijeme ujecati na debljanje. pij obicnu vodu. dovoljan unos tekucine je vazan za mlijeko..

----------


## jujasica

dakle, da se i ja ubacim u ovu temu... naime, ja sam problematična glede debljine bez obzira na trudnoću, a 2 zaredom mi nisu pomogle pa sam malo gledala po netu kaj bi mogla napraviti sa sobom i našla sam super program... tražila sam nešto jer sam slabog karaktera što se tiče hrane a bila sam cijeli život sportski tip pa mi vježbanje k'o vježbanje nije strano i znam da nije svako vježbanje za svaki tip osobe, a da ne spominjem da imam malu bebu koju nemam kome ostavlti, još jedno dijete koje ide u vrtić i muža koji najčešće radi od 08-20h pa nemam vremena negdje ići vježbati... da ne duljim, upisala sam se na program skidajkile.hr poslije poroda i nakon 3 mjesca imam 13 kg manje - a najbolje od svega je kaj mogu s bebom otići na vježbanje jer je program individualan i nema puno ljudi oko vas... dakle, nije to otišlo samo po sebi ali moram pohvaliti ekipu kojoj je stvarno stalo da zdravo smršavite odn da se u jednom normalnom periodu dodje na zdravu težinu... uglavnom, na početku programa se uzmu sve mjere (ruke, struk, grudi, bokovi i bedra) te se naravno mjeri i težina sa nekom supertrooper vagom s kojom se još izmjeri i masnoća, voda, mišićna masa, BMI, stupanj visceralne masnoće, metabolička dob (mjeri koliko godina ima vaš metabolizam - ja npr imam 33 g a metabolička dob mi je 47  :Sad:  ) i svašta nešto... to je direktno suočavanje sa problematičnim točkama.... onda dobijete prehranu i recepte kaj si možete kuhati, s tim da su prva 2 tjedna rigoroznija (radi čišćenja organizma) a poslije se može više toga kombinirati... uglavnom, zdrava hrana - voće, povrće, meso, cjelovite žitarice, jogurti, mlijeko... meni nije bilo problem a stvaaaarno volim jesti!  :Smile:  što se tiče vježbanja, htjela bih naglasiti da se vježba sukladno vašoj dobi i vašim mogućnostima s tim da vas ne štede...  :Smile:  i kao što sam već napisala, program je individualan pa trenerica vježba s vama cijelo vrijeme i pazi da ne varate! provjera težine, masnoća, vode i tih podataka je svaki tjedan pa iz tjedna u tjedan dobivate svjež uvid u vaš napredak... eto, curke, ako ste zaglibile kao ja a baš i nemate snage to same isfurati, provjerite skidajkile.hr! oni vam sigurno mogu pomoći a ja i dalje nastavljam kod njih sa svojim skidanjem kila! ihaaaa!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

> peka je kod nas ona velika crna zdjela u kojoj pečeš meso i sve što želiš ispod žara...
> 
> što se kilaže tiče, ja sam danas stala na vagu, dakle rodila sam 21.03. u trudnoći dobila 11 kg, i danas mislim da se vaga zeza sa mnom jer sam 13 kg lakša, dakle imam manje kg nego na početku trudnoće..
> ritam jela mi je sljedeći (pošto sam rodila CR, moram malo pripaziti na prehranu)
> doručak - obavezno nešto mliječno
> užina - neka voćka
> ručak - evo danas sam jela ribu (inače ili piletina ili puretina) sa krumpirićima, riža, tijesto (salate ništa zasad jer kakti ne smijem al otom potom - kao smijem jesti kuhanu kiselu papriku i ciklu, a ovo ostalo ne bi smjela)
> užina - opet neka voćka
> večera - opet nešto mliječno (ili kruh i mlijeko, ili jogurt, ili namaza malo..)
> ...


zašto ne bi smjela salate?
gusti sok ti deblja, pun je šećera, a za mlijeko ti je potrebna tekućina, znači voda i čajevi.

----------


## andynoa

> zašto ne bi smjela salate?
> gusti sok ti deblja, pun je šećera, a za mlijeko ti je potrebna tekućina, znači voda i čajevi.


friške salate nisam smjela jesti nakon operacije neko vrijeme, samo prokuhano povrće npr. ciklu ili kuhanu papriku, zašto nemam pojma.. sada već naravno jedem.. samo LUK mladi ne jedem a OBOŽAVAM GA...

gusti sok ne kupujem već ga blendam, dakle vitamska bomba...čaj ne volim piti niti dok sam bolesna, a voda mi visi oko vrata ko mobitel uvijek..

----------


## nahla

da ko mobitel hahahahahahahah :Laughing:

----------


## andynoa

dobro ne visi oko vrata, ali je bočica stalno sa mnom  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

kako ti mene znaš slatko nasmijat....

----------


## zhang

jujasica, jel ih mozes pitati moze li se doci samo na mjerenje na toj vagi? zanima me koji mi je postotak masnoce u tijelu, imam neke ideje koliko bih zeljela pa me zanima koliko imam sada.
i gdje su oni?

----------


## krumpiric

> neka nam dojenje ne bude izgovor za prejedanje.


Istina
i za nevježbanje isto. 
Dojeće tijelo može podnijeti prilične napore. Ako upala (mliječna kiselina) promijeni okus mlijeka i beba se buni, ok, malo popustite-al inače-sve su to samo pravdanja  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

zhang, skidaj kile ti je u prečkom, http://www.skidajkile.hr/

----------


## krumpiric

> na tvom primjeru pada teorija da sa dojenjem se mršavi


ne pada ta teorija u vodu, nego je kaya jela i pila svega što ekstremno deblja. Sokove i mlijeko.
Nema što pasti u vodu-jednostavni zakon termodinamike. Ako dojenjem trošiš x kalorija više, a isto jedeš-ne možeš se debljati.

----------


## zhang

> zhang, skidaj kile ti je u prečkom, http://www.skidajkile.hr/


hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## disciplina

blago vama što uz dojenje mršavite! 
ja sam se razvalila u prvoj trrudnoći kilama i nikad ih nisam skinula! ostalo mi je 15 kg viška a s njima sam ušla u drugu trudnoću 
prvog malca sam dojila 3 god. a sad dojim blizance skoro 8 mj. (skoro pa isključivo  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i još uvijek izgledam kao da se trebam porodit za koji dan  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

a koliko i što jedeš?

----------


## big milky mum

malo sam škicnula jer znam me čeka poprilično mršavljenje...  :Sad: 
nego-ja sam bila na istoj dijeti kad sam dojila i kad nisam dojila i kad nisam dojila je išla kila tjedno dolje a kad sam dojila je išlo oko 2 kg! (ne svaki tjedan isto)
nisam ništ vježbala, meni je dojenje pomoglo!  :Smile:

----------


## rehab

Cure drage, gladovanje vam uopće nije potrebno da bi smršavile, a usto je i jako teško dojiti dijete i gladovati. Dovoljno je napraviti samo male preinake u prehrani. Izbacite krumpir, kruh, rižu i tjesteninu. Ako netko ne može bez kruha neka si priušti tanku krišku-dvije dnevno, ili zamijeni dvopekom. Umjesto sokova piti vodu ili nezaslađene čajeve. Meni je u mršavljenju pomoglo i kad sam izbacila mliječne proizvode dok sam dojila (uzrokovali su grčeve bebi), ali obožavam ih i ne bih mogla na dulje staze bez njih. Umjesto 2-3 obroka dnevno, pojesti 5-6 obroka dnevno u količini koja može stati u šaku. Čim sam ovo sve napravila, kile su doslovno sletjele s mene, a čak sam si priuštila i slatko svaki dan. Uz ovakav režim prehrane nema šanse da ćete gladovati, a mršavite. I puno, puno šetnje s bebom svaki dan. Ja u šetnji provedem svaki dan minimalno dva sata jer nemam snage za neku težu fizičku aktivnost. Na ovaj način skinula sam 19 kg nakon poroda (ostalo mi još 5 do moje stare težine i konfekcijskog broja 36).

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam dobila 21kg u trudnoci,a izgubila 9kg. i sad dojim. jedem lešo meso, lešo ribu, lešo perad. malo kruha(a inace ga jedem sa svime pa cak i sa tjesteninom i krumpirom , i to u velikim kolicinama). voće i mljecne proizvode. iako nisam dosta skinila kila, izgledam u nogama mršavije nego prije trudnoce.i ja sam zadovoljna.

----------


## zhang

zadarmamica, prvo, cestitam na bebacu  :Smile: 
a drugo, uspori, rodila si pred 10 dana, pred tobom je mjesec dana da dodjes k sebi..to neka ti sada bude prioritet: puno odmora i zdrava prehrana. kada prodje babinje pocni se polako ufuravati u neki rezim..do tada uzivaj..

----------


## svrcolina

> Kako je bilo? Ima li novih dobrih vijesti što se tiče kilaže? Javi povremeno kako ide...


ćao cure, nije me bilo dugo na netu..ubile me raznorazne obaveze...naime bebica mi se tako razbolila da smo bile u bolnici na inhalacijama 3x na dan i tako dva tjedna, poludjela sam...zamrzila sam vrtić za sva vremena jer moj 5godišnjak čim se pojavi u vrtiću odmah pokupi nešto i padne za slobodu, ali hvala bogu to je iza nas...
e da se vratim na moje kilice, kao što znate počela sam sa montijem i skinula sam do sada 4 kg, znači sada sam na +5 od poroda... da ne kažem da se ja super osjećam otkad sam na montiju (puno sam si lakša i imam više energije)...budući da je trbušina tu a ja nestrpljiva uzela sam si i lpg tretmane koji bi navodno trebali skinuti pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## svrcolina

> ne pada ta teorija u vodu, nego je kaya jela i pila svega što ekstremno deblja. Sokove i mlijeko.
> Nema što pasti u vodu-jednostavni zakon termodinamike. Ako dojenjem trošiš x kalorija više, a isto jedeš-ne možeš se debljati.


sorry krumpirić ali ja nekako u to ne vjerujem...mislim da je to individualno...znam primjere cura koje su jele do besvijesti pa su mršavile a i cure koje su pazile a dojile pa nisu baš skinule...

----------


## svrcolina

> dakle, da se i ja ubacim u ovu temu... naime, ja sam problematična glede debljine bez obzira na trudnoću, a 2 zaredom mi nisu pomogle pa sam malo gledala po netu kaj bi mogla napraviti sa sobom i našla sam super program... tražila sam nešto jer sam slabog karaktera što se tiče hrane a bila sam cijeli život sportski tip pa mi vježbanje k'o vježbanje nije strano i znam da nije svako vježbanje za svaki tip osobe, a da ne spominjem da imam malu bebu koju nemam kome ostavlti, još jedno dijete koje ide u vrtić i muža koji najčešće radi od 08-20h pa nemam vremena negdje ići vježbati... da ne duljim, upisala sam se na program skidajkile.hr poslije poroda i nakon 3 mjesca imam 13 kg manje - a najbolje od svega je kaj mogu s bebom otići na vježbanje jer je program individualan i nema puno ljudi oko vas... dakle, nije to otišlo samo po sebi ali moram pohvaliti ekipu kojoj je stvarno stalo da zdravo smršavite odn da se u jednom normalnom periodu dodje na zdravu težinu... uglavnom, na početku programa se uzmu sve mjere (ruke, struk, grudi, bokovi i bedra) te se naravno mjeri i težina sa nekom supertrooper vagom s kojom se još izmjeri i masnoća, voda, mišićna masa, BMI, stupanj visceralne masnoće, metabolička dob (mjeri koliko godina ima vaš metabolizam - ja npr imam 33 g a metabolička dob mi je 47  ) i svašta nešto... to je direktno suočavanje sa problematičnim točkama.... onda dobijete prehranu i recepte kaj si možete kuhati, s tim da su prva 2 tjedna rigoroznija (radi čišćenja organizma) a poslije se može više toga kombinirati... uglavnom, zdrava hrana - voće, povrće, meso, cjelovite žitarice, jogurti, mlijeko... meni nije bilo problem a stvaaaarno volim jesti!  što se tiče vježbanja, htjela bih naglasiti da se vježba sukladno vašoj dobi i vašim mogućnostima s tim da vas ne štede...  i kao što sam već napisala, program je individualan pa trenerica vježba s vama cijelo vrijeme i pazi da ne varate! provjera težine, masnoća, vode i tih podataka je svaki tjedan pa iz tjedna u tjedan dobivate svjež uvid u vaš napredak... eto, curke, ako ste zaglibile kao ja a baš i nemate snage to same isfurati, provjerite skidajkile.hr! oni vam sigurno mogu pomoći a ja i dalje nastavljam kod njih sa svojim skidanjem kila! ihaaaa!!!


i koliko te košta to zadovoljstvo?

----------


## ivana zg

vječna tema, a rješenje tako induvidualno :Crying or Very sad: 

nikad nisam bila mršavica, u osnovnu, srednju školu te na posao išla pješke, znači 30g pješaćenja, a smršavila bih kad bi bila na bolovanje a ne na poslu :Shock:  ( s tim da sam na poslu jedva jela, a bila sam stalno u pokretu-fizičko stajački posao)

- imala sam nešto problema s štitnjačom ali mislim da to nije toliko utjecalo na moju kilažu već to što se organizam navikao na određenu aktivnost, kilometražu i stalno mu je trebalo to povećavati..( da ne govorim da mi je Dubrava-Trg niš posla za prehodati-ali džaba)

-nekda jedem kad sam nervozna, a nekad od nervoze danima ne mogu pogledati hranu

-nekad kad jedem više obroka na dan mršam, a nekd se debljam isto tako ako ne jedem ili malo jedem danima kile ne idu dolje, a na svaki zalogaj dobijem gram

-kao mlađa nisam jela kruh i npr. kad jedem meso onda je prilog salata a ne npr.riža,krumpir,tjestenina -zlatno pravilo to dvoje se ne konbinira i stvarno funkcionira

-mislim da meni slatko i junk ne igra ulogu jer to rijetko jedem ili nikako (osim kolače za blagdane itd)

-trudnoća; 3 mjeseca nakon poroda izgubila sam sve kile koje sam dobila u trudnoći ali sam pala točno na onu kilažu koju sam imala kad sam ostala trudna i ni grama dolje -dojila sam 2,5g ...prije trudnoće, za vrijeme trudnoće, poslije trudnoće isto se hranim i količinski i jednaki princip prehrane....ali ni kila dolje

- nakon što sam prestala dojit dobila sam 7kg -rekoh isto se hranim, isto hodoma, isto se zadnjih 5g više vozim u autu ali i ne spavam, i stalno radim po kući i hodam po 6km (često sam znala jesti po noći jer sam budna a po danu ne jedem ali ja tako cijeli život, jer mi je metabolizam ali i moj dan tako "okrenut"- ništa mi ne znači ne jedenje nakon 19h)

-u korizmi se odrekla mesa i slatkog- izgubila ni 2kg a MM 8kg :Crying or Very sad: 

-jučer pojela 1 sarmu bez kruha na cijeli dan, i kuglicu sladoleda i dobila sam 1kg

-kao da se debljam od zraka
- imala sam gripu ,upalu pluća itd. i 2 mjeseca sam bila bolesna povraćala, juhu usta nisam mogla stavit- ni grama ja nisam izgubila- niti vodu kako kažu

-kad vježbam samo dobivam na kilaži i cm jer se mišići jačaju a salo ostaje

-najgori mi je trbuh jer sad imam i gornji i donji, ni sise ni široki bokovi me ne zabrinjavaju, ali trbuh kad se preklopi i dodirne jedan drugi dođe mi da vrištim

-trbušnjaci mi nikad nisu pomagali a i ne volim vježbat ni trčat, rađe hodam ili plešem pola sata po kuči neke latino ritmove...ali sve džabe

- vjerovatno su godine u pitanju i genetika

-moja seka je nakon poroda anoreksično mršava nikad nije bila takva, ja to ne želim, ali se *želim riješiti trbuha i toga da moram gladovat ne da bi smršavila već da bi moja kilaža ostala na istom*

----------


## ivana zg

imam sestričnu koja je cijeli život malo jače- iz njenog i iz svog iskustva:DIJETE NE FUNKCIONIRAJU, SVE SE KASNIJE VRATI AKO ČOVJEK NE PROMJENI SVOJE PREH.NAVIKE I TAKO SE HRANI CIJELI ŽIVOT. A ja to ne mogu, bila bih jako nesretna (osim da zbog bolesti) da cijeli život moram jest po pravilima- a kao drugo moj je organizam takav, kad se navikne na određene preh.navike ili aktivnost-on traži smanjenje hrane i povećanje aktivnosti nakon nekog vremena ako se ne želim ponovno udebljat, a to bi u mom slučaju značilo za koju godinu 24h sata aktivnosti, ništa sna i ništa hrane,ha,ha.

Pokušajte jsti meso bez priloga, kruha, riže, krumpira...već npr. uz blitvu, špinat, kelj, salatu itd....
Meni su mlječni proizvodi problem- od njih se sigirno i debljam- to smanjite ili jedite samostalno.
Voće sat vremena prije ili 2h poslije obroka-inače kažu "truli u želucu.
Neki tvrde da nije dobro piti tekućinu tokom jela, neki da je.
Bolje pojesti komadić čokolade, nego cijelu- zato ne odričitese nikakve hrane, jer će te je samo još više željeti...jedite od svega pomalo...pa i gutljaj gaziranog ako volite.
Kruh-samo za doručak.
Većeru, pojedite, ali nemojte po noći.
Plivajte ako ikao možete, hodajte, plešite s klincima i napravite pretragu štitnjače.
Alkohol,kava,čaj,cigarete-smanjiti.
Puno spavajte-jer sam ja sigurna da se zbog nespavanja i stresa debljam!
Kuhajte-jednostavna, domaća leš jela, variva i domaću hranu,spizu, ćušpajze (kakvo vrhnje za kuhanje), pite zeljanice,sirnice,krupiruše,puru,poriluk,teletinu s salatom, lešo,pećenu,roštilj,blitvu,špinat,grah,sarmu itd...kavi bolonjezi,lazanje, hamburgeri itd.
Budite sretne-tko je sretan ne poseže u hladnjak, tko ima društveni život (ja ne) nije niti u kući a time niti blizu hladnjaka
Ja odo

----------


## ivana zg

i da sigurno je bolje pojesti špek,pršut ili domaću kobasicu ako se baš mora, nego salame, paštete i majnoze
- ne zaboravite maslinovo ulje i jabučni ocat (on ne samo da je dobar za salate, nego čujem da ga neki ujutro u čaši pomješaju s vodom i piju-te da to topi salo)
- probava je bitna i "sporost" vašeg metabolizma ( eto moj seka odmah nakon ruka u WC a je ne mogu danima- a isto smo se hranile 28g)
-hormoni,hormoni,hormoni-pazite i provjerite, isto tako ako imate problema s tlakom,srcem pazite i ne idite na svakojake djete da ne narušite zdravlje

----------


## rehab

> vječna tema, a rješenje tako induvidualno
> 
> nikad nisam bila mršavica, u osnovnu, srednju školu te na posao išla pješke, znači 30g pješaćenja, a smršavila bih kad bi bila na bolovanje a ne na poslu ( s tim da sam na poslu jedva jela, a bila sam stalno u pokretu-fizičko stajački posao)
> 
> - imala sam nešto problema s štitnjačom ali mislim da to nije toliko utjecalo na moju kilažu već to što se organizam navikao na određenu aktivnost, kilometražu i stalno mu je trebalo to povećavati..( da ne govorim da mi je Dubrava-Trg niš posla za prehodati-ali džaba)
> 
> -nekda jedem kad sam nervozna, a nekad od nervoze danima ne mogu pogledati hranu
> 
> -nekad kad jedem više obroka na dan mršam, a nekd se debljam isto tako ako ne jedem ili malo jedem danima kile ne idu dolje, a na svaki zalogaj dobijem gram
> ...


Radiš 2 najgore greške : jedeš premalo i ne vježbaš.
Da bi naš organizam opstao, on mora primati hranu. Kada si pojela onu 1 sarmu i 1 kuglicu sladoleda tvoj je metabolizam pomislio : tko zna kad će opet biti hrane, odoh ja ovo spremiti u salo, tako da imam zalihe u slučaju gladi. I zato nisi smršavila i nikada tako nećeš smršaviti. Ključno je jesti 5-6 manjih obroka količine koliko može stati u šaku da bi se metabolizam ubrzao i trošio hranu.
Trbušnjacima nikada nećeš smanjiti trbuh. Da bi potrošila salo potrebna ti je aerobna aktivnost : trčanje, plivanje, aerobik, itd. Tek kad potrošiš salo možeš trbušnjacima oblikovati trbušne mišiće. Prisili se bar na pola sata vježbanja dnevno, i povećaj broj obroka a smanji količine, pa ćeš vidjeti razliku. Drži se ovih pravila prehrane koje si napisala.
I toplo preporučujem Donat mg, ubrzava probavu i opskrbljuje organizam magnezijem, pa nećeš biti umorna i klonula.

----------


## ivana zg

> Radiš 2 najgore greške : jedeš premalo i ne vježbaš.
> Da bi naš organizam opstao, on mora primati hranu. Kada si pojela onu 1 sarmu i 1 kuglicu sladoleda tvoj je metabolizam pomislio : tko zna kad će opet biti hrane, odoh ja ovo spremiti u salo, tako da imam zalihe u slučaju gladi. I zato nisi smršavila i nikada tako nećeš smršaviti. Ključno je jesti 5-6 manjih obroka količine koliko može stati u šaku da bi se metabolizam ubrzao i trošio hranu.
> Trbušnjacima nikada nećeš smanjiti trbuh. Da bi potrošila salo potrebna ti je aerobna aktivnost : trčanje, plivanje, aerobik, itd. Tek kad potrošiš salo možeš trbušnjacima oblikovati trbušne mišiće. Prisili se bar na pola sata vježbanja dnevno, i povećaj broj obroka a smanji količine, pa ćeš vidjeti razliku. Drži se ovih pravila prehrane koje si napisala.
> I toplo preporučujem Donat mg, ubrzava probavu i opskrbljuje organizam magnezijem, pa nećeš biti umorna i klonula.


 
slažem se ja s tobom da u principu tijelo tako funkcionira- da kad više puta na dan jedeš ono je stalno "u pogonu" radi, pa i probavlja hranu, i ne sprema je u zalihe, jer se boji da više neće dobiti hranu- ali nažalost ja sam iznimka- kod mene to tako ne ide -vjeruj mi probala sam i to duže vremena ali sam se samo debljala (ni meni to nije jasno)

- aerobik nije za mene jednostavno dobijem centimetre na bokovim (od step aerobika), nije ni teretana iz istog razloga, trebala bih prvo smršat pa nabijat mišiće
Vidiš Donat nisam pila od kad sam rodila, prije jesam, topal, ovakav onakav, nekad je dijelovao nekad ne..budem ponovno počela
-probati ću i ovo s hranom koliko može stati u šaku
- ali jedna je okrutna istina- stvarno postoje ljudi koji mogu jesti kad i koliko hoće i opet su mršavi- uf taj metabolizam-nije to pošteno

----------


## ivana zg

e da ja da jedem samo onda kada sam gladna ne bi uopće jela
gurman sam i stvarno volim uživati u hrani, ali si to ne mogu dopustiti

----------


## jujasica

> i koliko te košta to zadovoljstvo?


3 mjeseca - 3600 kn... zvuči puno i je puno ali nije puno previše... kad sve ubrojiš i činjenica da možeš furati dijete sa sobom, što je meni bio presudan faktor, nisam imala druge!  :Smile:  ali pogledaj si na njihovim stranicama sve programe jer ne košta sve jednako... a i parking nije u pitanju i ne plaća se...

www.skidajkile.hr

----------


## zhang

evo nesto interesantno: http://www.dijeta.co/zastoj-u-procesu-mrsavljenja/
pikula, obrati pozornost s obzirom na to da si na 1400kcal.

----------


## rehab

> slažem se ja s tobom da u principu tijelo tako funkcionira- da kad više puta na dan jedeš ono je stalno "u pogonu" radi, pa i probavlja hranu, i ne sprema je u zalihe, jer se boji da više neće dobiti hranu- ali nažalost ja sam iznimka- kod mene to tako ne ide -vjeruj mi probala sam i to duže vremena ali sam se samo debljala (ni meni to nije jasno)
> 
> - aerobik nije za mene jednostavno dobijem centimetre na bokovim (od step aerobika), nije ni teretana iz istog razloga, trebala bih prvo smršat pa nabijat mišiće
> Vidiš Donat nisam pila od kad sam rodila, prije jesam, topal, ovakav onakav, nekad je dijelovao nekad ne..budem ponovno počela
> -probati ću i ovo s hranom koliko može stati u šaku
> - ali jedna je okrutna istina- stvarno postoje ljudi koji mogu jesti kad i koliko hoće i opet su mršavi- uf taj metabolizam-nije to pošteno


Hajde pokušaj ovako.
Svako jutro prije nego što ukućani ustanu odradi pola sata vježbanja neke aerobne aktivnosti (trčanje, brzo hodanje, plivanje, bicikl...). Vježbaj natašte.
Nakon toga kroz dan isplaniraj si male obroke sa što više proteina i jednostavnih ugljikohidrata, a što manje složenih ugljikohidrata. Primjer jelovnika :
- kuhano jaje + šnita integralnog kruha
- jabuka
- pola pilećeg fileta + svježa miješana salata
- druga polovica pilećeg fileta + svježa miješana salata
- šaka orašastih plodova
- nemasni jogurt + zobene pahuljice
Nemoj jesti iza 19 h. Pij barem 2 l tekućine kroz dan, što vode, što zelenog čaja, što donata (ne pretjeruj sa zelenim čajem jer ima puno kofeina).
Nastoj se što više kretati tijekom dana i nastoj da ti je maksimalni razmak između obroka 3 sata. Prije vježbe možeš uzeti Tonalin koji pomaže razgradnju masnoće ili jabučni ocat. Ako imaš vremenskih i financijskih mogućnosti, možeš ići na masaže koje poboljšavaju tonus kože.
Pokušaj ovako barem mjesec dana. Ako ne uspije, onda se obrati liječniku jer sigurno postoji neki organski razlog zašto ne mršaviš.

----------


## ivana zg

puno ti hvala probat ću

----------


## Nitenaja

> Cure, nakon poroda ostalo 15 kg viška, celulita grozno
> Bojim se da kilice neće iči tako lako a ljeto se bliži
> Zanimaju me vaša iskustva i što vam je pomoglo u mršavljenju?


Joooj moje iskustvo nije baš za pohvalu.Kako sam u obadvije trudnoće natukla dosta kilas,i kad sam saznala za trudnoćču prestala sam pušit,i poslje poroda kile dolje nikako.Nažalost opet sam počela s pušenjem i od jeseni 13kg otišlo,znači zbog cigarete,zapalim dvije tri popim kavu,i nemam potrebe zahranom.Sad sam trudna s trećim,i nema cigarete,a kg...vidjet ćemo

----------


## svrcolina

> Joooj moje iskustvo nije baš za pohvalu.Kako sam u obadvije trudnoće natukla dosta kilas,i kad sam saznala za trudnoćču prestala sam pušit,i poslje poroda kile dolje nikako.Nažalost opet sam počela s pušenjem i od jeseni 13kg otišlo,znači zbog cigarete,zapalim dvije tri popim kavu,i nemam potrebe zahranom.Sad sam trudna s trećim,i nema cigarete,a kg...vidjet ćemo


jel to ti nas nagovaraš da se propušimo? :Smile:

----------


## Iva78

Kad znaš zbog čega vježbaš i jedeš "zdravo", bit će puno lakše... nije da vježbam samo za ljeto, nego mi je postalo super vježbati radi toga što se osjećam super u tijelu kad sam aktivna, dok kilice odlaze usput. Nisam za dijete, već sam odlučila jesti zdravo i balansirano. Papaj oko 1 gram proteina po kili tjel. težine. Ubaci Omega 3 masnoću (samljevene lanene sjemenke ili chia sjemenke) i jedi puno svježeg povrća. Juicanje je super! Potraži green shake na youtubeu. Sve što su cure napisale o njupanju manje slatkiša, kruha, peciva, pizze i prerađene hrane štima. Recept za smanjivanje celulita nije kompliciran: full intenzivno vježbanje 3 puta tjedno vani na čistom zraku + balansirana papica + manje toksina oko mene + puno vode + manje stresa + rukavica za piling (pod tušem). Koristim ga sama. Ako koristim kremu, to je nešto prirodno od Sapunoteke. Sve u svemu, guza zategnuta a ja zadovoljna :Smile:  Ali nije da se ne trudim.

----------


## duma

Može pitanje...Koliko imaš godina  :Smile:  ?


> Cure drage, gladovanje vam uopće nije potrebno da bi smršavile, a usto je i jako teško dojiti dijete i gladovati. Dovoljno je napraviti samo male preinake u prehrani. Izbacite krumpir, kruh, rižu i tjesteninu. Ako netko ne može bez kruha neka si priušti tanku krišku-dvije dnevno, ili zamijeni dvopekom. Umjesto sokova piti vodu ili nezaslađene čajeve. Meni je u mršavljenju pomoglo i kad sam izbacila mliječne proizvode dok sam dojila (uzrokovali su grčeve bebi), ali obožavam ih i ne bih mogla na dulje staze bez njih. Umjesto 2-3 obroka dnevno, pojesti 5-6 obroka dnevno u količini koja može stati u šaku. Čim sam ovo sve napravila, kile su doslovno sletjele s mene, a čak sam si priuštila i slatko svaki dan. Uz ovakav režim prehrane nema šanse da ćete gladovati, a mršavite. I puno, puno šetnje s bebom svaki dan. Ja u šetnji provedem svaki dan minimalno dva sata jer nemam snage za neku težu fizičku aktivnost. Na ovaj način skinula sam 19 kg nakon poroda (ostalo mi još 5 do moje stare težine i konfekcijskog broja 36).

----------


## naniluc

Ako netko zna neku dobru dijetu koja se može primjenjivati nakon poroda i uz dojenje- neka odgovori, ali da nije komplicirana- da se ne treba svašta nakuhavati i sl. Molim pomoć http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce020.gif

----------


## zadarmamica

:Sad:  vec 4mjeseca na istoj kilaži. 9kg viška. a u ponediljak ce mi mali napuniti 5 miseci. nakon poroda sam izgubila 12kg i to je to.

----------


## rehab

> Može pitanje...Koliko imaš godina  ?


Tek sad vidjeh ovo pitanje. 26, zakaj?

----------


## flopica

> Može pitanje...Koliko imaš godina  ?


*rehab* potpisujem te od riječi do riječi! ja naprosto ne vjerujem u tamo neku djetu koja te lišava silnih kila i od koje si sretna do kraja života.
to ne postoji. postoji samo promjena cjelokupnog mentalnog sklopa i temeljita promjena životnih navika. ti si ih sve fino pobrojala pa da se ne ponavljam!

P.S. pretpostavljam da *duma* pita za godine iz tog razloga što kile ipak idu brže dolje dok si mlađi. s godinama je sve teže. samo pretpostavljam...

----------


## duma

da,u pravu si flopica!
Do 30te sam gubila kg nabrzinu,uz vježbanje-bez vježbanja--svejedno....sada u 35toj stvarno teško!  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

rodila sam treće dijete prije 6 mjeseci. imam 36  godina.

od poroda do danas sam izgubila 25 kila. 
sad ih imam manje nego prije treće trudnoće  :Smile: 

niti vježbam, niti sam na dijeti, niti se zdravo hranim. 

valjda sam takva, bez obzira na godine  :Smile: 

e da, jedino je trbuh ostao ali neću se zbog njega žaliti...

----------


## sirius

> rodila sam treće dijete prije 6 mjeseci. imam 36  godina.
> 
> od poroda do danas sam izgubila 25 kila. 
> sad ih imam manje nego prije treće trudnoće 
> 
> niti vježbam, niti sam na dijeti, niti se zdravo hranim. 
> 
> valjda sam takva, bez obzira na godine 
> 
> e da, jedino je trbuh ostao ali neću se zbog njega žaliti...


znaš što ? sigurno si takva. grrrrrr

----------


## Lutonjica

ma morala sam se negdje pohvaliti  :Embarassed: 
prekjučer sam se vagala prvi put nakon par mjeseci, pa sam bila tak hepi kad sam vidjela brojkicu  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaP

Ja sam se skoro onesvijestila kad sam vidjela brojkicu. Da, brojkicu.

Jedem zdravo i često, ali preeeeveliki su mi obroci. Svaki put jedem ko da mi je zadnji.

----------


## trampolina

hmmm, bolna tema.

1. trudnoća +32kg, nakon 10 mjeseci -22. kako, ne znam (nisam dojila nego 2 mj).
2. trudnoća +35 (na višak od 10kg  :Shock:  ), tek nakon 2 godine -40kg (ne odjednom, naravno), odnosno nakon prestanka dojenja i veeeelikih promjena u načinu prehrane.

(kad vidim ovako brojkice napisane čini mi se da bi prije odgovarale omanjoj kravici nego čovjeku)

ovo skidanje kilica je stvarno individualno, kod mene je palila strogo kontrolirana anticandida dijeta, i stvarno me spasila.
čim u prehranu uvedem "zabranjene" namirnice tipa kruh, krumpir, tjestenina odmah i vaga pokazuje višak.

a teorija da se od dojenja deblja definitivno ne drži vodu. od onolike količine hrane koju sam pojela u dojilačkom stažu od 20ak mjeseci sigurno bi se sad kad ne dojim udebljala bar 10 kila. dakle, od dojenja se mršavi, od hrane se deblja  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Ja ne mogu vjerovati da sam na ovoj temi. Ja sam ona koja oduvijek ima problema s manjkom kila. Visoka sam 166 cm, i uvijk imam oko 50 kg. Uspjela sam se udebljati (na silu) do 55 kg prije trudnoće i bila sam zadovooljna. Znači zatrudnila sam s 55, dobila 16 kila. Kad sam rodila odmah je pošlo 11 i dan danas ja stojim na 60, uopće se ne mičem s mjesta. Nije mi jasno koji je sad vrag, je da žderem slatko u neograničenim količinama ali meni to nikad nije ništa značilo. ne izgledam ja lošo  :Smile:  ali to nisam ja. I trbuh još stoji ko da sam nekih 5 mj trudna:p. Prvi put u životu sam kupila vagu (ima dobra na akciji u lidla :Grin: ) i prvi put u životu se pitam-hebate, jel moguće?

----------


## andiko

Trina, ne njajke...bus zgubila 10 kg u iducih mjesec dana..pa tek si rodila :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni ostale samo 3-4kg (ipak dovoljno da pola hlaca nemogu zakopcat),ali tako stoji zadnja 2mj u kojima sam prestala jesti veceru + krenula 3x tjedno na pilates...covjek bi pomislio da ce to otic ko od sale ali ni makac...

----------


## mala-vila

ja sam tek sad (15mjnakon poroda) krenula na aerobic. stoje mi te kile, 10kg tocnije, i ni gore ni dole. poslije poroda sam se doslovno na ocigled topila (dobila sam 27kg pred porod) i onda je stalo. ovo sto je ostalo je tocno ono sto sam se udebljala i nema veze s trudnocom (udebljala u trudnoci) tj. trbuhom, vodom u tijelu i sl. tako da sam odlucila sad rijesiti ostatak. posto ne mogu manje jesti, radije vise trošim, a i bolje se osjecam nakon treninga, imam vrijeme za sebe i ispucam se tamo. da ne govorim da nista ne pomaze u otklanjanju celulita kao vjezbanje  :Smile:

----------


## svrcolina

Cure bok, nije me dugo bilo. Baš čitam šta sam pisala i evo da utješim mamice koje su tek rodile, da kilice IPAK idu dolje. :Klap:  E sada  neki prirodno gube kile (ja nisam u toj kategoriji) a neki se trebaju jako jako puno truditi poput mene. Nakon skoro godinu dana izgubila sam svih 10 kila i čak idem prema dolje -1 kg od kilaže koju sam imala kad sam drugi put bila trudna. Naravno kad se gledam nisam baš zadovoljna jer bih htjela skinuti barem još 5 kg da dođem na svoju prvotnu kilažu prije trudnoća 63 kg (eto imam cilj). Moj put je bio raznolik, uz vježbanje naravno da sam držala dijete (bila na montignacu, dukanici i od svega mi je najviše odgovarala dukanica). Izbacila sam kruh i ne bi vjerovali uopće mi nije falio, smanjila slatko, odnosno zamijenila sa zdravim grickalicama (sušene brusnice, orašasti plodovi) i pokušala ne jesti poslije 8h. Nekad mi je to uspijevalo a nekada ne. Trenutno živim u inozemstvu pa nisam toliko disciplinirana kao u Hrvatskoj, jer ovdje ima toliko različite hrane i šarenih bojica koje te naprosto zovu, probaj me , uzmi me, ali uskoro se vraćam doma pa se nadam i nekom strožem režimu :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Isto sam se neugodno iznenadila kad se vaga nakon poroda zaustavila na +10, jer sam se do tada tjesila da je tih +20kg pretezno voda.
Onda sam malo promijenila prehrambene navike. Moja dijeta izgleda otprilike ovako: jedem samo integralni kruh i to ne puno, dorucak kruh + jogurt, za rucak mesna juhica s povrcem bez tjestenine, pa kasnije jos jedan lagani obrok oko 17h - tipa piletina na naglo s kuhanim povrcem i sl., nista slatkog i nista iza 20h. Voca koliko god pozelim. Za sada sam u dva mjeseca ne bas discipliniranog pridrzavanja gornje dijete izgubila nekih 5-6 kg, nadam se da uskoro budem i ostalo... Neki dan sam prvi put uspjela uci u jedne od pred-trudnickih hlaca (bravo ja  :Klap:  )

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni ostalo 10 kg od poroda i nikako dolje. Sad nek projdu blagdani ubit ću se u klopi,a onda štrajk gladju. Ja u nikakvu odjeću ne stanem samo u trenirke strašno.

----------


## svrcolina

> Meni ostalo 10 kg od poroda i nikako dolje. Sad nek projdu blagdani ubit ću se u klopi,a onda štrajk gladju. Ja u nikakvu odjeću ne stanem samo u trenirke strašno.


I ja se ne mislim štedjeti. O tome ću misliti sutra, kako bi rekla dobra stara Scarlet 'Sutra je novi dan' :Smile:

----------


## Jelly

U trudnoci dobila 26kg .,,,na porodu otišlo 15kg...bila puna vode... dobila jos dva prva dva tjedna i sad nakon 4 mjeseca 4 kg dole....dojim jos uvijek..jedem jako malo i imam osjećaj da cu preostale kile teško skinuti...ali ne odustajem...ovaj tjedan idem trčati..i mene su tjesili da cu dojenjem gubiti kile brzo ali ne vjerujem jer nismo svi isti..ja sam uvijek teško skidala kile...mislim da će tako biti i sada :Smile: )))

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam uspjela nekako prezivjeti Bozic & NG bez dodatnog debljanja, dapace izgubila sam 1 kg u zadnjih mjesec dana. Tako da jos trebam izgubiti ih preostalih 4 viska... 
Bar ponovno stanem u svu moju staru odjecu :D

----------


## Trina

Izbacila sam slatko i vratila svoju staru težinu. I kćer mi je puno pomogla jer mi ne dozvoljava ni da jedam a ni da sjednem :Razz:

----------


## jelena.O

sad je lako kad si pojela već sve čokse, a fjaka ti da otiđeš do dučana

----------


## Trina

> sad je lako kad si pojela već sve čokse, a fjaka ti da otiđeš do dučana


Istina, prošli rođendani, Božić, NG, babinje i nitko više ne donoci slatkiše. A ne pada mi napamet poći u dućan :Smile: 


Ustvari je stvar u gljivicama a i u činjenici da sam izbacila sve živo i neživo iz prehrane. Pa se topim

----------


## micamaca30

Drage moje cure koje ste na dijeti!Evo i ja sam nova na ovoj temi :Very Happy:  ali stara u dijeti.Na dijeti sam od prošle godine negdje 10 mj i do sada uspjela skinuti 7 kg (86 sam imala prije dijete).U trudnoči sam dobila 18 kg,i moram reči da se dosta pridržavam.Trebala bi skinuti još nekih 5 kg tako da bi onda bila zadovoljna!
Sretno svima u ostvarivanju cilja

----------


## ...ribica

ne treba ici na dijete...
dijete imaju samo yo-yo efekat..
treba promijeniti stil zivota...
kad -tad se kg vrate nazad...
izgladnjivanje ne dolazi u obzir...
preparati za mrsavljenje su samo trosenje para i trovanje organizma...

ja sam prije bila malo reci predebela...imala sam kojih 20 kg viska prije trudnoce...
sve sto sam ja napravila je: uvela dorucak (obavezno),mlijecni proizvodi,med,musli,corn-flakes.maslac.crni kruh
rucak: obavezno juha,povrce,izbacila crveno meso,mesne preradevine,samo piletina i puretina,riba, ako sam nesto i przila to je bilo na zlicici-dvije maslinovog ulja....i jos stosta
vecera: nesto najlaganije sto sam imala.... juhica,jogurt sa snitom kruha,posni sir i slicno...
(nisam sad sve u detalje nabrajala)

uglavnom promjeniti prehrambene navike...
obavezno izbaciti secer u bilo kojem obliku i slatke napitke...piti mnogo limunade...
izmedu obroka neka vocka ili povrce,a u trgovinama sa zdravom hranom imate zdrave grickalice...

uvesti neku tjelsenu aktivnost najmanje 3 puta tjedno,ples,fitness,aerobik,bilo sto gdje se dobro iznojite...

sorry sto sam ovako zbrda zdola sve napisala...mala me zove....  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

ma ja mislim da po izgledu/debljini mame možeš  zaključiti kakva je beba. Pored ove moje bebušketine nitko živ nebi mogao biti debel. Ona je meni doslovno čtav dan na rukama, sve radim s njom u rukama. Ne trebam ni govoriti da nemam vremena ni jesti. sad sam se ponovo dovela u fazu da prebrzo gubim kile i da ih ne mogu zaustaviti u padanju. Pa eto, ako ko treba smršaviti  a ima viška slobodnog vrimena...ja sam kući...a i moja beba je... :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> ma ja mislim da po izgledu/debljini mame možeš zaključiti kakva je beba. Pored ove moje bebušketine nitko živ nebi mogao biti debel. Ona je meni doslovno čtav dan na rukama, sve radim s njom u rukama. Ne trebam ni govoriti da nemam vremena ni jesti. sad sam se ponovo dovela u fazu da prebrzo gubim kile i da ih ne mogu zaustaviti u padanju. Pa eto, ako ko treba smršaviti a ima viška slobodnog vrimena...ja sam kući...a i moja beba je...


nije ti to baš pravilo  :Undecided: 
moja djeca su baš baš zahtjevna.
mislila sam da ne može biti gore od nje, ali onda se rodio on  :Smile: 
pa sjećaš se mojih postova kako ne mogu ni na zahod, a pranje kose - nemoguća misija.

ali, jednom rukom nosam i ljuljam, pravim dvorac od legića ili češljam lutke, a drugom rukom trpam visokoenergetsku hranu koja je trebala zamijeniti nespavanja i svu energiju koju djeca iz mene izvlače.

tako da stvarno nema pravila.

kao ni sa gubljenjem kila.
kad sam rodila kćer, u roku od mjesec dana je otišlo sve.
kad sam rodila sina... nije tri godine.
a podjednako dojila, podjednako nespavala, podjednako neživjela normalnim životom.
i godine donose svoje.
i hormonalni status.
i metabolička slika.
ma sve...

----------


## Žabica

moja je bila živi zvrk, i još uvijek je.
spavala nisam do pred 2 tj, znači 21.mj, nosala ju na rukama, slingu, mt, danju i noću.
Prvu godinu je bila priljepak na meni, onda je prohodala, pa se to malo smanjilo. al čim ja nešto krenem radit tu je, mama nosi, mama drži.

a kile su išle malo gore malo dolje. pošto sam bila kronično neispavana danima sam živjela na pekari, keksima, čokoladi.
smršavila sam kad sam prestala jesti slatko i počela zabilaziti pekaru.

doduše da sad jedem kako sam jela dok je ona intezivno dojila imala bi valjda 150kg. a u to doba su mi kile bile 2-3kg gore, pa dolje, ovisno o danu.

----------


## mimi 25

Nisam procitala sve sto ste napisale, pa ne mogu komentirati, ali htjela bi reci sto sam primjetila kod sebe.
Problem je bio sto mi je organizam zbog neispavanosti trazio energiju, citaj: slatko, a i najlakse mi je bilo nabrzinu pojesti par napolitanki, red cokolade, nutellu ( ja ju jedem bez kruha, zlicom  :Embarassed: ).
Tek kada sam uspjela nadvladati tu zelju i prakticnost nezdravih "obroka" i nasla vremena da pojedem pravi rucak i laganu veceru kile su krenule dolje.
Dakle, nespavanje i nedostatak vremena mogu nas odvesti i krivim putem radi cega ne samo da necemo smrsaviti nego mozemo dobiti jos dodatnih kila.

----------


## jelena.O

meni je bitno samo vožnja kolica,dotle je sve ok,a kasd prestanem stanu kile ili se namnože

----------


## mimi 25

E da, dobro si napisala Jelena, setnje (guranje kolica, a kasnije i trcanje za klincima  :Grin: ) ce sigurno pomoci u skidanju kila. A da ne govorimo koliko je svjez zrak dobar i za djecicu.

----------


## jelena.O

ma ali deca kad počnu hodat ne trče, počnu baštrčat tek s 2 godine, a onda je lufta bar 6-10 mjeseci od guranja kolica( bar kod mene)

----------


## Sumskovoce

baš sam jučer misila na ovaj topic - kako ću ga potražiti  :Grin: 
Kod mene u trudnoći +25kg, nakon poroda -18 kg (blizanci) i sad sam na +7 u odnosu na prije trudnoće. Mislim da je sve u trbuhu i oko struka, gdje sam prije bila najtanja. Sada ne mogu ništa obući, a da si ne izgledam presmiješno. Sva odjeća mi je strukirana ili kratka, a ova trbušina je taaaako velika. Najveći problem je ogromna koža, nema baš jako puno sala - sad trebam čekat da se koža stisne...
A i ja se nažalost hranim slatkišima (čokolino, keksi i mlijeko, kruh s marmeladom i sl) i kuhano jedem jednom na dan (jedan obrok dnevno si MM i ja priuštimo) a o tome koliko je sati kad jedem ne mogu razmišljati, jedem kad malci spavaju (a najčešće se jedan probudi baš kad sjednem za stol, pa jedem s malcem u rukama) a ni sat više nema neki značaj - oni su budni svaka 2 do 3 sata i nije ih briga je li dan ili noć. Jedva čekam da zatopli da možemo van, da se i ja malo pokrenem, možda kile počnu odlaziti i ja upadnem u svoju odjeću

----------


## ...ribica

*Sumskovoce* dali imas one steznike za poslije poroda? to bi ti moglo pomoci da ti se prije trbuh vrati na "mjesto"..
ja ga osobno nisam mogla nositi -jako mi je smetao...

----------


## mimi 25

Jelena, ali tih 6/7 mj isto hodas kada si vani ( kod nas je to u krug ili simo - tamo od tocke A do tocke B), plus dizanje bebe, pa malo nosenja, pa opet malo hoduckanja - nakupi se.
Ali, istina, manje je to aktivnosti nego kad je beba u kolicima ili kad pocne trcati.
Hmmm.....onda ostaje samo manje papati  :Wink:

----------


## sandra23

Ja ne jedem slatko i nemam ga u kući,kruh ako jedem to je samo za doručak,kava jedna dnevno bez šećera,ne pijem nikakve sokove...jedem malo po svim mjerilima a kile ne mrdaju.Posao mi je fizički zahtjevan i često trčeći.Nisu neke kile,ja sam na svojoj predtrudničkoj kilaži,ali uvijek sklona debljanju,i htjela bi biti lakša samo 3kg ali nebi da je 33kg,jer niti grama ne ide dolje koliko god se odricala.(btw ne jedem poslije 5 od poroda prije skoro 2g osim u izmimnim slučajevima čitaj gosti)Dasad ne mislite da sam anoreksična imam 171cm i 68kg.(rodila prvo sa 96-dobila 16,ostalo bila debela od ranije,skinula na 68kg,ostala drugi put trudna,rodila sa 80kg i skinula na 67kg)
Pa sad vi meni recite...

----------


## ana.m

Evo za usporedbu...Moja djeca sva su bila izrazito dobre bebe, mogla sam svašta uz njih stići i naspavaal se, ali eto, kile su išle dole. Ne prebrzo ali išle su, došla sam na nulu. 
E sada sam kaaaaaao na nekoj dijeti. Ali to ustvari nije dijeta. Samo sam smanjila obroke. Dosta sam ih smanjila. 
Doručak pojedem, ne preobilno. Ručak samo jedan tanjur, ne večeram, tj. ne jedem iz 18h. 
Jelo ionako odavno prirpemam nemasno, ne pijem sokove, ne jedem slatkiše.
Tek sam počela i imam krize. Treba se organizam naviknuti na manji unos hrane. Danas sam recimo malo pretjerala, zato sutra moram malo strože.
Naravno da ne vidim rezultat unutar tjedan dana, ali osjećam se lakše, trbuh mi je ravniji.
Imam u planu skinuti min 5 kg pa bar do 10 ak bi išlo. Nemam rok za to. Nije mi u cilju da to skinem čim pRije nego da skinem. 6 mjeseci, 6 mjeseci. Ali da ne muČim ni sebe. Jer ne mogu. Gladna sam, pa mi se vrti, pa sam nervozna. A takva se ne mogu brinuti o djeci. Moja je ssestrična skinula 8 kila u dva mjeseca. Ali mislim da kad počne jesti po starom (jer ona fakat gladuuje) da će joj se sve to vratiti nazad. Ja to ne želim. Želim organizam priviknuti na neko novo stanje, koje bi trebalo onda ostati trajno.

----------


## ana.m

E da, kak sad pratim te sve neke dijetalne savjete o namirnicama i tako to....
Kava, zeleni čaj, mlijeko, orašasti plodovi, jabuke, cjelovite žitarice, grejp pogotovo...su jako dobri za smanjenje masnoća u organizmu, a to je jako bitno. dakle konzumiranje namirnica koje zapravo smanjuju količinu masnoća. Nije bitno da se mučimo nejdenjem jer najvjerojatnije je da nikaj s tim nećemo postići...

----------


## jelena.O

ma to kaj ja sama s klincem mogu prošetat vani nije ništ od onog kad voziš kolica, ja sam na rigoroznoj djeti( jedem, ali ne jedem puno namirnica) , i već se sad vidi da je stalo i počelo se taložit čim sam ostavila kolica, malo stvari ja mogu bez klinca napravit, jer sam s njima sama doma, a opet nije to nikakva brzina.

----------


## Trina

> nije ti to baš pravilo 
> moja djeca su baš baš zahtjevna.
> mislila sam da ne može biti gore od nje, ali onda se rodio on 
> pa sjećaš se mojih postova kako ne mogu ni na zahod, a pranje kose - nemoguća misija.
> 
> ali, jednom rukom nosam i ljuljam, pravim dvorac od legića ili češljam lutke, a drugom rukom trpam visokoenergetsku hranu koja je trebala zamijeniti nespavanja i svu energiju koju djeca iz mene izvlače.
> 
> tako da stvarno nema pravila.
> 
> ...


A onda je do metabolizma i sklonost vjerovatno. Ja sam sitne građe ( a i kad malo razmislim nemam ni jednu jedinu debelu osobu u obitelji s nijedne strane) pa onda to ide brzo. Ali svejedno sam prestala bila jesti slatko i kile su automatski počele padati. Meni bilo bitno da se riješim koluta oko struka i da trbuh padne. Sad kad je to skoro pa skroz pošlo, više me nije briga,sad se mogu i nadebljati, ionako sam opet guzicu izgubila

----------


## duma

Mene ubi to što ne stignem zdravo kuhati! U trudnoći sam bila na onoj 1800cal dijeti (gin.mi nije dao mrdnuti  :Smile:  ) i super mi je bilo..sve sam vagala,kuhala lešo, zdravo..i nisam se udebljala.Otišlo sve u porodu,a ostao višak koji sam natukla u prva 3 mjeseca trudnoce (kad me gin. još nije stavio na dijetu). Priznajem, nije to puno..nekih 5-6kg, ali meni SADA i to izgleda ogromno!!!!Tijelo mi se promjenilo;imam stomak,cice (i dalje cicamo!) ono što prije trudnoce nisam imala (ili sam imala jako malo izraženo). I kažem; ne jedem kako sam jela, jer ne stignem  :Sad:  
O nekoj rekreaciji još nema ni govora! Super su mi bile 2satne šetnje s malcem u kolicima,al ovaj snijeg zeznuo sve :D Tad sam nabila kondiciju-ali kile nisu otišle dolje  :Sad: 
Ulažem nade u proljeće

----------


## duma

I da...zaboravih napomenuti! Kupujem kuhalo na paru ! To sam odlučila! Mislim da će mi on barem djelomicno promjeniti prehrambene navike  :Smile:  
Ima li netko iskustva?

----------


## santana

Ja imam super lonac za pečenje s vrućim zrakom,bez masnoće...,ali to je samo jedan obrok,a drugi obroci,međuobroci?!
Samo čvrsta volja o ne jelu i osviješteni cilj,a ne samo puka želja.Glad zavarati šalicom mlijeka i Divkom npr,tako su meni kg išle dolje.

----------


## eris

Ja imam problem sa količinom pojedenog tokom obroka. Ono, moram osjeteti kako mi se stomak zateže da bih zbnala da sam sita. ne jedem često pa se nisam udebljala previše, ali to prejedanje utječe na jadan izgled mog stomaka. Zato se sad učim jesti tih famoznih 6 obročića :Laughing: dnevno.
A opet šta je meni šaka pahuljica i jedan jogurt, na ženu od 175cm, troje djece i da ne pričam koliko kila, uh, uh!

----------


## mali laf

vidim da neke spominjete anticelulitne kreme.ne zanosite se da one otklanjaju celulit.to su masne stanice koje se čvrsto drže jedna uz drugu i nema te kremice...

ac kreme djeluju tako da iziritiraju kožu koja postane naotečena što daje privid da celulita nema,a on je ispod otoka di je i prije bio.

----------


## zvijezda3

Meni je ostalo od poroda 10kg, a jos bi se htjela vratiti na staro prije sva 3 poroda, znaci ukupno 18kg. Imam ideju da otvorimo novi topic, potporna grupa i da tamo krecemo zajedno mrsaviti. Tamo cemo se javljati svaki dan, dileme, hvaliti se, zaliti se, pisati sto smo pojele, koliko hodale, vjezbale, uglavnom biti potpora jedne drugima dok ne stignemo do zeljene tezine, a i nadalje....

----------


## sillyme

Meni su kile lijepo isle dolje, dosla sam na +4 od pred-trudnicke tezine, ali onda se desilo neko pomracenje uma. Naime, cijelo vrijeme ta tri mjeseca od poroda mi donose cokolade i cokolade u ogromnim kolicinama - em babinje (pa donesu meni i starijoj malo), pa sv. Nikola, pa Bozic, pa rodjendan od starije. Ja sam te silne cokolade spremala u frizider i uopce me nisu privlacile do jednog trenutka - a onda odjednom nisam mogla podnijeti dan da ne smlatim 1-2 cokolade  :Mad:  Naravno, mjesec dana kasnije evo mene na +6 kg od pred-trudnicke tezine  :Rolling Eyes:  Cak sam pocela jesti i kiki bombone od male  :Embarassed: 

Dobra vijest je da kako mi je zelja za slatkim dosla tako je i otisla, sad opet trebam izgubiti ovo sve, ali trudim se biti optimist, nedavno sam kupila par uskih dolcevita u kojima mi se ruzno vidi salasti trbuh ali rekoh - za par mjeseci ima da ti stoji taman  :Grin:  Nosim svaki dan i pogledam se dobro u ogledalo... nadam se da ce ovaj vid psiholoskog terora nad samom sobom uroditi plodom...

----------


## apricot

> nedavno sam kupila par uskih dolcevita u kojima mi se ruzno vidi salasti trbuh ali rekoh - za par mjeseci ima da ti stoji taman


da, taman će doći ljeto i nećeš ih nositi.

ja sam zbog nekih smetnju počela piti/jesti mljevene lanene sjemenke i njihovu sluz
odvratno je, ali napuni želudac vjerojatno bolje od onih nekih tableta koje se u želucu pretvore u želatinu i daju osjećaj sitosti
ovo je praktično, prilično jeftino i čini dobro želučanoj sluznici

preporučam

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja sam dosla na samo 1kg vise nego prije trudnoce ali i dalje ne stanem u neke uske rebe...vjerojatno i nije sve samo do vage,pretpostavljam da se tijelo nakon poroda (trajno?)promjeni/preoblikuje,ostanu malo siri bokovi,siri struk ako se koza bas 100% ne vrati na svoje mjesto...

Sto se tice prehrane,samo sam izbacila kruh (osim za dorucak) i smanjila porcije...slatko mi nikad nije bilo previse napeto,sve one cokolade i bombonjere koje sam dobila za babinje sam samo prosljedila dalje za blagdane isl...iznenadjujuce s koliko manje hrane mozes biti sit! I koliko se bolje osjecas kad se ne prejedes....
Za one koji se nemogu kontrolirat neka ne stavljaju tecu na stol,tako se uvijek posegne za repetama...lijepo izvadit u pjat porciju i sklonit ostatak iz vidokruga...

----------


## sillyme

> da, taman će doći ljeto i nećeš ih nositi.
> 
> ja sam zbog nekih smetnju počela piti/jesti mljevene lanene sjemenke i njihovu sluz
> odvratno je, ali napuni želudac vjerojatno bolje od onih nekih tableta koje se u želucu pretvore u želatinu i daju osjećaj sitosti
> ovo je praktično, prilično jeftino i čini dobro želučanoj sluznici
> 
> preporučam


Ne znas ti kako sam ja zimogrozna, ja duge rukave nosim do sestog mjeseca, znaci imam jos tri mjeseca "fore" :D

Lanene sam probala u ovoj trudnoci kad su mi ih preporucili za probavu - dakle, nije da ja to ne mogu pojesti (negdje sam se vec hvalila da mogu pojesti skoro sve) ali nije mi fino, a ideja da svaki dan jedem nesto sto mi je bljak nije nacin na koji mislim da je dobro gubiti kile. Tako da sad cu vidjeti kako ide samo s izbacivanjem slatkog, prije je funkcioniralo ok. Isto tako, selim u novi stan koji je na brijegu - mozda uspijem koju kilicu izgubiti i hodanjem uzbrdo svaki dan, u planu je i da koristim vise javni prijevoz a manje auto (jer su cijene benzina postale fakat neizdrzivo visoke narocito za zenu na porodiljnom).

----------


## sillyme

Ne zelim ispast nezahvalna za savjet i najpametnija - ako u iduca dva mjeseca ne vidim znacajni pad kila - mozda ipak probam i s lanenim sjemenkama

----------


## apricot

ma ovo je stvarno odvratno
baš odvratno
a pripravak se radi tako da samelješ 4 žlice lana i staviš u 300 ml vode i pustiš barem sat i pol
što dulje stoji, to se veća sluz stvara i bolje oblaže želudac
meni je za zdravlje puno pomoglo, a bome i za osjećaj sitosti

----------


## apricot

a nisam ja to tebi ni pisala, LOOOOOL
nego samo nabacila na temu, a ti mi slučajno uletjela sa dolćevitama

----------


## ana.m

Meni moje nejedenje djeluje. Polako ali sigurno. Mislim, jedem ja, ali pazim koliko trpam i stvarno kontroliram obroke.

----------


## Trina

Pa naravno da nejedenje djeluje, to i je jedini recept za mršavljenje. ja još nisam upoznala debelu osobu koja ima male porcije (zdravu, da nebi sad bilo komentara sa štitnjačom, hormonima isl), sve su to ljudi koji jedu u ogromnim količinama a toga nisu ni svjesni ili malo lažuckaju

----------


## sillyme

Evo ja dosla na nekih +2kg od trudnocem vaga napokon pokazuje tezinu koja pocinje s 5 a ne sa 6  :Smile: 
Recept ne bih bas preporucila - u dva tjedna sam uspjela nanizati upalu sinusa s visokom temperaturom, neku crijevnu virozu s visokom temperaturom i na kraju bakterijski mastitis s jako visokom temeperaturom, popila dvije ture antibiotika, nisam skoro nista jela preko dana (nisam uopce imala volje) a navecer bi se srusila u krevet oko osam bez vecere... 

Losa vijest je da se ne drzim moje ideje da vise koristim noge i javni prijevoz, a manje auto - jednostavno s dvoje djece od kojih jedno ima 3 godine a drugo 5 mjeseci mi se turbo neda ici negdje poslom ili u shopping s njima, narocito zato sto na kraju najcesce guram kolica sa starijom koja se zeli voziti (12kg+16kg) i teglim malog u slingu jer se on ne zeli voziti (8kg) + vrecice iz ducana, osjecam se ko neka mula.

----------


## alef

Kako smrsaviti... Carobna formula: jesti manje i zdravije, trositit vise  :Smile:  Teorija super, praksa jedva kod mene. Devet mjeseci nakon poroda ja sam bila na istoj tezini. Ni grama dolje. Vidim kile nece same otici, pa sam krenula sa nekom modificiranom verzijom UN dijete. Odnosno, otprilike pratim njena pravila, sa manje-vise svakodnevnim grijesenjem  :Smile:  I evo mjesec dana kasnije, 6 kg manje. Tek sad sam dobila motivaciju i elan da poradim i na fizickoj aktivnosti. Sad sam na +3 od prije trudnoce, ali nazalost na + 16 od idealne tezine. Tako da mi je prvi cilj sada doci na predtrudnicu tezinu...

----------


## santana

Ako netko hoće nezdravo,a brzo smršavjeti-3 dana samo kuhana riža bilo koja bez ikakvih začina,3 dana kuhano povrće bilo koje ,može i miješano isto bez začina,3 dana pečeno pileće bijelo meso .
Za tih 9 dana 7-8 kg,poslije se vrate 3 kg,normalno ako se baš ne pretjeruje tipa 5000 kcal dnevno.

----------


## santana

Zaboravih napomenuti,bit ove dijete je ne provocirati inzulin,kao i svih dijeta koje donose brze rezultate.
Čak nije teško za izdržati jer količine nisu ograničene.

----------


## Trina

Imam jednu super dijetu-gripa. Tri kg u tjedan dana garantirano

----------


## ana.m

Meni je trebalo mjesec dana da se organizam navine na te male količine hrane. 
Ima osoba koje mogu jesti kaj oće, a nisu debele, nažalost nisam te sreće.
Uglavnom, sad počinjem kužiti tj. osjetim da mi je roba komotnija, da se ja osjećam bolje. Osjećam  da mi se želudac smanjio jer više ne moram paziti koliko jedem, više ni ne mogu puno pojesti. Ali i dalje pijem sok od grejpa i te neke stvace. Jer ne mislim sada stati, nego eto, to je valjda kao puštanje kose...Kad prebrodiš onaj najgori i najteži dio sve poslije ide lako i samo od sebe.

----------


## thubbe

evo i moje iskustvo,u T dobila 12 kg, 10 otišlo na porodu,stomak ravan ko daska kad sam se pogledala nakon poroda,sreći nije bilo kraja haha,no,kad sam došla doma,počela se prejedat čokolade i kolača..čak i onih koje nisam do tada voljela.po 2 litra soka dnevno...visoka 175,zatrudnila sa 78kg,išla rodit sa 90,nakon poroda 80,i uslijed tih silnih kolača i čokolada (znate kako je,tko god dođe u posjet donese kolače) dobila 4-5kg. muka me uhvatila,ne dojim,i kontam pustit ću još malo da me samo prođe taj val ludosti za slatkišima,pa ću onda pokušat nešto poduzeti...bilo zdravo ili nezdravo,jedina opcija je srezat sve maximalno..jer ja se samo takvih stvari pridržavam...
zadnjih 3 tjedna ne večeram, ne pijem sokove,ne jedem ništa slatko, i ne jedem kruh...morala sam tako..bilo je teško prvih par dana,ali sad nekako baš i uživam u osjećaju praznog želuca (kao sad dok ovo tipkam ahha)..kruh samo uz doručak...i moje dvi sestre mi prave društvo u tom režimu,i ponekad nas tri navečer brzo šetamo,kad nam vrijeme dozvoli...i evo,nako 3 tjedna 4 kg manje..još bi htjela nekih 6-7, jer mislim da sam krenula u trudnoću sa 7-8 viška..al pomalo...sama sebe ohrabrujem..i onaj najmanji kilogram koji izgubim učini da se osjećam ko heidi klum..možda zvuči da sam puno toga izbacila,no jedem sve,osim nezdravih stvari..i navečer pojedem 2 voćke ipak da želudac malo radi...javim rezultate nakon 2 mjeseca, toliko sam odlučila izdržati do sljedećeg vaganja!!!

----------


## amsterdam

moja situacija je ovakva, zatrudnila sa 60kg (4 kg viška) i u trudnoći dobila 20kg! na porodu nemam pojma koliko sam kila izgubila jer se nisam vagala do otprilike 4 mjeseca poslije..nisam htjela uopće znati koliko imam kila, ravnala sam se po odjeći.. sada 5 mj poslije imam opet 60 kg! ni dana na dijeti, dapače ubijam se u hrani, slatkom pogotovo a prije nisam ni približno bila luda za tim..sada imam osjećaj da me čokolada razbudi u onim trenutcima kada neznam što ću od umora...dojim na zahtjev i tome pripisujem skidanje kila. strah me jedino kako će mali sve manje i manje cicati (uvođenjem krute hrane) a moje prehrambene navike ostati jednake narasti ću ko slon vrlo brzo! tako da bi trebala početi uvoditi neki režim odvikavanja od slatkiša za početak!

----------


## sillyme

Meni se cini da vecina nas zapne na gubljenju kila nakon poroda pretezno zbog tog obicaja donosenja gomile slatkog kad se stize u posjete, pogotovo ako je doma jos jedno dijete. Mene su zatrpali cokoladama, bajaderama i sl... Otvorim frizider i prvo sto vidim dve-tri kile cokse. I mogu je 100x samo gledati ali 101. put se desi neki klik u glavi i onda odjednom samo pocnes zderati slatko... S mamom sam se bas posvadjala par puta, ponovim joj nemoj mi donositi slatko i onda opet za mjesec dana evo nje s kilom bajadera i griota, jer eto, vidjela je da smo pojeli (pa naravno da smo pojeli kad svaki dan 20x otvorim frizider i vidim to) pa je mislila da ipak hocemo. Valjda sam trebala uzeti vrecicu s tim kad mi je donijela i baciti u smece...

No prica ima sretank kraj, nakon sto je prestalo kupovanje slatkog u pretjeranim kolicinama (i cipsa, kelsi, smokija, ...) plus obavezno kuhanje rucka dok jos nisam gladna (jer kad ogladnim jedem prvo sto mi je pod rukom) su kile otisle same bez ikakvog truda oko bivanja na dijeti, bez brojanja kalorija i sl. Naravno to ne znaci da nisam bila svjesna da za razliku od inace imam viska kila i da bi trebala malo paziti da se bas ne obzderavam odojkom i sl  :Grin: 

Na kraju kad sam pocela raditi (a sto je bilo s kilama kao kad sam ostala trudna - na to sam dosla nakon sest mjeseci nakon poroda) sam izgubila jos dvije kile, sad ih imam kao u srednjoj  :Laughing:  a za mnom su dvije trudnoce u tri godine u kojima sam oba puta natukla po 20kg.

----------


## 4palacinke

Ja sam u svakoj trudnoći dobila točno 25 kila, nakon prve trudnoće sve je otišlo u roku par mjeseci, bez dijeta i vježbanja, nakon druge sam bila na dijeti, lagano je išlo dolje, ali to mršavljenje je prekinula treća trudnoća. 

Sada je prošlo više od dva mjeseca otkako sam rodila, otkako sam se vratila kući iz bolnice izbacila sam slatko, prilično smanjila količinu hrane, ne prejedam se kasno navečer, ali nisam izgubila niti grama. 

Trenutno sam na +15

Nakon ova dva mjeseca počinjem gubiti volju, sada me i ona čokolada za kuhanje koja mi stoji u friž tko zna otkada privlači toliko da se noću probudim i oteturam po kockicu... 
Zašto kile ne idu dolje? Uvijek do sada su na ovaj način išle? 

Što se promijenilo? To što sam starija? Čula sam da godine čine svoje, ali ovo nisam očekivala...  :Sad:

----------


## trampolina

Možda to nije slučaj kod tebe *palačinka*, ali meni dok god dojim nema mršavljenja. Jednostavno imam apetit nenormalan, ne biram šta jedem, daj šta daš.
Pokušavam se prevariti unosom niskokaloričnih stvari, pa bar stojim na istoj težini, ne debljam se.

Ali čim prestanem dojiti u mjesec dana ode 10ak kila. Nadam se da će tako biti i ovaj put.

----------


## 4palacinke

Ne mogu se sjetiti da mi je dojenje imalo ikakav efekt na mršavljenje nakon prve trudnoće. Mislim da je više efekta imala činjenica da je to dijete 24 sata dnevno provelo na rukama, a ja sam barem 8 sati dnevno plesala s njom da joj smirim grčeve.  :Smile: 

Ali da mi je apetit astronomski, to stvarno jest. 
Zapravo sad sam malo pročitala neke starije postove, i mislim da možda nisam ni svjesna količine hrane koju pojedem, mogla bih početi to negdje bilježiti. Ja jedem otprilike da sam stalno malo gladna, pa sam računala da to mora biti dovoljno za mršavljenje, očito sam u krivu.

----------


## kavofob

4palačinke, možda se metabolizam usporio ili se manje krećeš nego prije, a možda i neprimjetno unosiš više kalorijski ili krive namirnice, možda si inzulinski postala slabije osjetljiva...može biti svašta, a i više toga zajedno.

Zna biti jako frustrirajuće kad imaš osjećaj da si napravila mnogo, a promjena nema. Pad motivacije je neminovan.

Jesi li provjerila da li je sa zdravstvene strane sve u redu?

edit - pisale smo u isto vrijeme, čini mi se da si sama našla odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## 4palacinke

Upravo sam se registrirala na zdravakrava.hr pokušat ću bilježiti hranu koju unesem, vidjet ćemo za nekih tjedan dana da li je u tome stvar. 
Ali baš se osjećam frustrirano, stalno sam gladna, bole me leđa, umorna sam, pa da se barem ne osjećam kao slonica... 

Bit će bolje sutra ujutro kad doručkujem  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

Probaj lchf-at malo, možda ti inzulin divlja... testiraj  :Wink:

----------


## 4palacinke

Sad sam na krava.hr izračunala koliko sam kalorija danas unijela i ispada da sam unijela 270 kalorija više nego mi treba. A ja evo umirem od gladi na kauču, jedva se suzdržavam da odem u kuhinju i ne pojedem svu čokoladu iz frižidera. I još nisam unijela sve što sam pojela, trebalo bi tu ići još barem 300 kalorija. I ispada da unosim jako malo masti, ali jako puno ugljikohidrata, a ja bih se zaklela da je obrnuto. 

Dakle, očito moj osjećaj gladi nije više dovoljno dobar vodič za količinu hrane koja mi je potrebna, to je nešto što mi se promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme. Ali je vrlo zanimljivo vidjeti na jednom mjestu to koliko si taj dan pojeo, i koliko ti je uravnotežena prehrana. 

Za LCHF iskreno nisam nikad čula dok ga ti sada nisi spomenula, ali definitivno se isplati probati. Idem se malo educirati...  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

> I ispada da unosim jako malo masti, ali jako puno ugljikohidrata, a ja bih se zaklela da je obrnuto.


Ovo je ključno, zato si stalno gladna. Trebaš obrnuti unos, samo paziti da se radi o zdravim masnoćama, pa će i kilice krenuti dolje  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Evo i mene sa zdravekrave  :Grin: 

Baš fora stranica, ispalo mi je da sve jedem uravnoteženo.
Osim kalorija koje bi trebala unositi  :Laughing:

----------


## 4palacinke

trampolina jesi li unosila za čitav tjedan ili samo za danas?  
Ja sam unosila samo za danas a i to sam se jedva sjetila. 
Doduše za stariju bi ti mogla u gram reći koliko je danas jela  :Smile: 

Odlučila sam slijedeći tjedan još ništa ne mijenjati nego pisati što jedem pa ću za tjedan dana ponovno računati. Možda je danas neka iznimka, ili sam loše procjenila količinu

----------


## zhang

Imate za smartpone aplikaciju my fitness pal.
Besplatna je i odlicna..

----------


## Su1

Bila mrsava,u trudnoci digla25 kg,na porodu -10.i u ova2 mj jedva3kg skinula.apetit0,dojenje bezuspjesno.jedva da pojedem 2 sendvica sa malo salame i snitom sira.uz to pocela kao nesto trenirari...a kg stoje i stoje.danas krenula sa kreatinom prije treninga,pa ak to ne pomogne da imam vise snage i bolje odradim trening...i skinem nesto...imace mogu sjest i plakat

----------


## zhang

Premalo jedes ako je sve sto pojedes 2 sendvica, i to sa salamom i sirom.
Organizam ti je u stanju soka i cuva sve rezerve koje ima. 

Ajd se ti lijepo najedi, kvalitetnih namirnica (prati si na fitness palu ako ti je jednostavnije nego da rucno racunas), da si negdje na 1700 kalorija dnevno. 

I ne znam sto treniras, ali imas dobrih on-line programa (npr 30 day shred Jillian Michaels ukucas u youtube) i peri. Kreatin ti je apsolutno nepotreban u ovoj fazi. Ono sto ti je potrebno je zdrava i uravnotezena prehrana.

Dojenje isto moze biti tesko na losoj prehrani. 

Ako si rodila pred 2 mj, lijepo se potapsi po ramenu, odvalila si velik posao. Sada polako i

----------


## zhang

...pametno.

----------


## kavofob

zhang  :Naklon: 

Su1, ostavi se sendvića i kreni klopati pravu hranu pa će se i apetit otvoriti, a kile krenuti padati. Ovim režimom se možeš samo izrazboljevati, ništa drugo :/

Jel ti bitno skinuti kile što brže i pod bilo koju cijenu ili kvalitetniji i zdraviji život?

----------


## Su1

bebano bio na sondi,pa jedva uhvatio bocucu,pokusavalu dojit,al mozete mislit kako je to islo.izdrzali nesto kilavo2 mj.inace sam teska za hranu,a i prije sam trenirala.sad sam samo nastavila kao prije poroda.u trudnoci zderala,a sad zaobilazim stol u sirokom luku.pa sam si pomislila,kad je vec tako kako je,da to okrenem u svoju korist.a ono mauna!prije trudnoce bi vec pala masu kg,a sad mjesecno par gr :Sad:  i da naglasim,znam da ste sve u pravu,al se tesko rijesit losih navika koje imas vec30god.
A brojac mi ne treba,nema sta da broji :Smile:  (malo crnog humora).joj,al da mali zvrk hoce ciku,zderala bi mama...nekako

----------


## trampolina

Evo sam se ozbiljno uhvatila dijete i tog brojača kalorija, jedem lchf friendly, ilitiga meso, ribu, povrće (ne svo) i ne prelazim dnevni unos od 1500 kcal. Ovo sam obilato i rekla, uvijek si ostavim 100-200 kcal lufta, ne mogu izračunati točno.

Međutim, vaga stoji skoro na istom. U stvari, još gore-šeta gore dole po 4 kg. Pa polagano gubim motivaciju. Istina, izgledam bolje, ne toliko natečeno, ali ipak... Koliko bi kalorija trebala jesti?! 1000?

----------


## trampolina

Ili će mi se obistinit crne slutnje da dok dojim ne mršavim, tako mi je bilo prva dva puta, pa neće valjda i treći?

----------


## kavofob

trampolina, što je s vježbanjem, jel opcija?

Su1, ja sam u 32. godinu ušla s 94 kg... nakon 8 mjeseci zdravog papanja i vježbanja sam na 68, izgledam i osjećam se bolje nego zadnjih 10 godina.

Curke, nemojte nastojati koristiti prečace, zdrava prehrana i vježbanje su jedini pravi put.

----------


## trampolina

Vježbanje za sada ništa, dok mi noga ne zacijeli. Samo lagano plivanje.

Mene u stvari zbunjuje što sam u dva navrata poslije druge trudnoće na ovaj način u mjesec dana pala jednom 10, drugi put 15 kg. Jedina razlika je što tad nisam dojila kad sam krenula na dijetu a sad dojim. Može li to uopće imati kakve veze?

----------


## sirius

Moze imati veze i sa godinama, barem kod mene je tako.

----------


## Tiziana

Ja bih rekla da ne brojis kalorije nego jedes kad si gladna ako jedes po lchf-u. Ako krenem brojati kalorije samo zlica milerama od maloprije bi mi valjda bila pol dnevnog unosa. Meni je otisao sav zaostatak od dvije trudnoce. Cak mi ni vjezba prije zadnjeg djeteta nije tako efikasno uklonila neestetske nakupine kojecega. Nevjerica - ode cak i dobar dio celulita!

----------


## kavofob

Celulit je većinski aditivi iz industrijski prerađene hrane kojom se nesmiljeno trujemo, s kojima naše tijelo ne zna što bi pa ih strpa u masne stanice.

Kad kreneš papati izvorne namirnice nestaje u roku keks. Bravo Tiziana, širi zarazu zdravog papanja dalje  :Wink:

----------


## Tiziana

Evo citam postove unatrag pa imam potrebu nesto reci. 
*Zene, slusajte Kavofobicu!*
Ja sam bila u stanju ocaja vjecno gladna ljuta debela njurgava, no u nekom topiku ovdje po rodi ona mi odgovorila da izbacim ugljikohidrate. Za probu. Na 10 dana. Nije mi zvucalo komplicirano a nakon godina truda i svacega valjda bi i crnog vraga poslusala samo da mi uspije. Eto ja nakon mjesec i pol gotovo da ne mogu vjetovati da sam sa 62 kg i preko dosla na 56 ne gladujuci ni sekunde. Jos jednu kilu i vracam svoju tezinu od prije svih trudnoca. A sto mi se tek ormar prosirio, sva sam hepi i izvlacim davne zaboravljene uske suknjice i traperice od pred par godina. Puna energije, nije me briga za kalorije, jedem kad sam gladna, masnog svacega, a krvna slika (jucer radjena) savrsena

----------


## kavofob

> a krvna slika (jucer radjena) savrsena


 :Klap:  :Klap: 

nije vidljivo k'o uske haljinice i suknjice, ali je mnogo važnije  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Je, istina. Bas sam se od doktorice vracala sva sretna nasmijana kao nekad davno nakon polozenog ispita s faxa

----------


## trampolina

> Moze imati veze i sa godinama, barem kod mene je tako.



 :Grin: 

Ovo mi nije palo na pamet, pitam se zašto

----------


## *mamica*

Ja se držim pravila nemiješanja masnoće i ugljikohidrata u istom obroku - mislim da je i to vrlo važno. I da se ugljikohidrati konzumiraju izjutra, tj. što ranije u danu. Nikada ne bih mogla izbaciti žitarice (ne one šećerne muesli, nego, npr. zob) iz svog doručka ili voće iz međuobroka. Ali npr., pojedem za ručak jaja, kobasicu i vrhnje i sve pet, samo ne uzimam kruh uz to. 
"Dojim pa ne mogu na dijetu" - tu rečenicu treba prekrižiti. Nitko ne mora na dijetu. Ne dopuštam si da sam gladna, čak pojedem i kolač kad mi je u želju. Samo treba pametno kombinirati i imati mjeru u svemu. I tako sam 5 tjedana nakon poroda na -21 kg.
Da, istina je da je većinom otišla nakupljena voda. Istina je da dojim i budim se noću, što kod mene inače izaziva gubitak kilograma. Istina je i da prošetam dvaput dnevno s bebom. Ali i prehrana je vrlo važan faktor - imam energije, tope se i centimetri, a ne samo brojčano stanje na vagi.

----------


## alef

Ja sam u nekoliko navrata tokom dvogodisnjeg dojenja skidala i vracala kilograme... Jedem prilicno zdravo i redovno ali preobilno... Cim malkice umanjim kolicinu odmah se rezultati vide... Posljednja dva mjeseca sam bila skinula 6 kg, setala dosta, smanjila obroke, a evo pocela opet jesti kao sumanuta i 2 kg opet vratila u par dana... Ja sam definitivno ovisnik i vracam se stalno tom jelu... Ono, bas volim da jedem i puno jedem... 

Mozda ako budem s vama dijelila uspjehe ne budem opet pocela kiksati

----------


## kavofob

> prehrana je vrlo važan faktor - imam energije, tope se i centimetri, a ne samo brojčano stanje na vagi.


 :Klap:  :Klap: 

prehrana je broj 1 i za fizički izgled i zdravstveno stanje/vitalnost/razinu energije

alef, ako voliš papati kreni vježbati da se učvrstiš i spališ višak koji pojedeš  :Wink:

----------


## *mamica*

> Ono, bas volim da jedem i puno jedem...


Vjerujem da nas je većina ovdje takva, ja prva. I još k tome kada si emocionalni jedač i ovisnik (najčešće o slatku), uf, kud ćeš gore. 

Pitanje je ŠTO i KAKO jedeš, a tek poslije slijedi KOLIKO. 

Počni s malim koracima, malim promjenama. Prvo i najbitnije - imati 6 manjih obroka dnevno. Tako se nećeš dovesti u situaciju da izgladniš pa navališ na hranu, a još k tome ćeš pokrenuti metabolizam. 
Druga stvar, ako se ne možeš odmah odreći slatkog i kruha, gledaj da to pojedeš u prvom ili drugom obroku. Pa ako baš moraš tu nesretnu čokoladu pojesti, neka bude za doručak. Kasnije, kada izgradiš disciplinu i primijetiš prve rezultate, s lakoćom ćeš je moći potpuno izbaciti iz jelovnika.
Ne miješaj ugljikohidrate sa masnoćama. Povećaj unos proteina i masnoća, a smanji ugljikohidrate. Sve su to male, lako izvedive, postupne promjene koje će dovesti do onog najvažnijeg - trajno promijenjenih prehrambenih navika. 

A pritom nećeš biti gladna ili željna nečega.

----------


## kavofob

*mamica*, ovaj sistem koji pišeš ja nikada nisam uspjela provesti, samo sam sve dublje tonula u UH ovisnost.

Polazim od sebe pa sam uvjerenja da se ovisnosti ne možeš riješiti manjim i češćim obrocima, a posebno ne postupnim smanjivanjem UH junka (čokse), no moguće da sam u krivu, odnosno da nekome pali taj sistem.

Meni je pomogao lchf, nakon 7-10 dana ovisnost je potpuno nestala i više se nikad nije vratila, iako već dugo ne lchf-am, ali hranim tijelo izvornim namirnicama pa ne dolazim u opasnost da upadnem u stanje stanične gladi pa da počnem žudjeti za smeće hranom.

----------


## Tiziana

Mene bi 6 malih obroka gadno nanervralo jer su - mali! Emocionalni desant na cokolade nutele i kekse sam prestala izvrsaati kad sam se

----------


## Tiziana

Mene bi 6 malih obroka gadno nanervralo bas zato sto su mali! Emocionalni desant na cokolade nutele i kekse i slicne sam prestala snivati kad sam se  posteno ko covjek ujutro najela pancete rajcice sira i jogurta (ja sam ex-fan musli dorucka). Na tome mogu biti do 4 popodne bez da mi padne na pamet jelo. Rucak ozbiljan a vecera mozda. Uglavnom salate povrce obilno (umjesto voca zbog strogog lchf-a)

----------


## Tiziana

Upsss gore je odletio nedovrseni post. Tek sad vidim

----------


## kavofob

Tiziana, upravo to; masna hrana te zasiti na dugo vremena i to je odlično (pod uvjetom da se radi o zdravim masnoćama). Mali UH obroci te čine nervoznim i gladnim pa samo o hrani razmišljaš.

----------


## spajalica

Ja bi da se naglasi da cokolada nije bas smece. Ako vec ne mozete bez cokolade uzmite crnu, onu sa vecim udjelom kakaa. 
Em nije smece, em je nutricionisticki Ok, em je ne mozes bas pojesti kao da je zivotinjsko carstvo, a realno je 100 grama.
Takodjer bolje je kupiti sto manju mlijecne cokolade, jer uglavnom jedemo dok je ima, svejedno davli je ona od 25g ili ona od 200 g.

----------


## kavofob

Spajalice, u pravu si. Ja sad bez beda jedem Amazonas tamne čokse iz Lidla, ako mi se jede, ali me više ne kontroliraju i nemam neodoljjivu žudnju za čoksom nikad, a pogotovo nikad ne pojedem cijelu čokoladu odjednom.

Za vrijeme UH ovisnosti sam jela smeće čokse tipa milka s keksom, na to sam se referirala... i mogla sam pojesti 300 grama za doručak :/

----------


## Nitenaja

> trampolina, što je s vježbanjem, jel opcija?
> 
> Su1, ja sam u 32. godinu ušla s 94 kg... nakon 8 mjeseci zdravog papanja i vježbanja sam na 68, izgledam i osjećam se bolje nego zadnjih 10 godina.
> 
> Curke, nemojte nastojati koristiti prečace, zdrava prehrana i vježbanje su jedini pravi put.


draga *kavofob* prije par mjeseci sam te pratila na jednoj temi i u potpunosti se slažem s tobom,UH najveći porok,veći od cigarete,kave i sl.užas...ja sam se okovala u to,jedino me veseli što sam ustrajna u trčanju već 4 mjesec,ali moram krenui na odvikavanje UH moram,koja je to droga,kad bi mi žene to shvatile,nebi trebalo nikakvih dijeta.
Sve čestitke za veliki napredak,molim se Bogu da mi da snage da se pokrenem od poroka,UH.

----------


## kavofob

Draga Nitenaja, prije svega veliki bravo za trčanje  :Klap: 

Za UH si skroz u pravu i znam kako se osjećaš. Kao i s drugim ovisnostima, u nekom trenutku moraš odlučiti prekinuti naglo i izdržati apstinencijske krize prvih dana... nakon toga slijedi izlječenje.

Meni je pomogao lchf, možda bi mogla i ti probati. Važno je da jedeš do sita i puno zdravih masnoća. Ako ne aktiviraš inzulin s UH neće biti žudnje za hranom.

Ja već mjesecima ne lchf-am, ali kad sam se jednom riješila ovisnosti, više se nije vratila. Život mi je mnogo lakši otkako sama mogu odlučivati što ću, kada i koliko jesti.

Držim fige da se riješiš UHića i ovisnosti što prije  :Love:

----------


## kriks

cure svaka čast na dijetama i vježbanju. ja sam prošla godinu dana od poroda, izgubila s porodom nekih 12kg, tu i tamo još koji kilogram no dalje ne mrdam. još sam barem 10kg u plusu :/ došla sam u ove temu da vidim vaše 'recepte', mehanizam i trud. naravno neke stvari kužim i ja, pazit kad večeram, vježbati i ukinuti slatko  :Smile:  
ono što mene najviše pati, su ogromne količine celutita.. to je prestrašno! jeli netko skužio što mu je pomoglo da se smanji? zašto ne kreme i dojenje? mislim nije da mažem tonu kreme dnevno.
iskreno ne kužim žene koje u topicu - kako smršaviti help - imaju potrebu pisati kako su odmah sve skinule nakon poroda ili u nekoliko mjeseci? čemu to? tema nije koliko si izgubio nakon trudnoće, nego savjeti kako smršaviti što prije. zbilja ne mogu shvatiti svrhu. neka me netko ispravi ako griješim i ne želim biti gruba, ali mislim da tema nije - nabij mi na nos kako si skinula 25kg u tri mjeseca samim postojanjem na zemlji -

----------


## Nitenaja

*kriks* trudnica koja je dobila 25-30 kg u trudnoći u roku (nebih rekla punih 9 mjeseci jer nijedna ne dobiva puno u prva dva mjeseca),nisu nakupile masno tkivo u količini koliko ih je nakupila trudnica koja od prije ima masno tkivo,koje stoji i stoji.Moj primjer:.trudnoća-dobila 35 kg,otišla u box sa 111 kg,bila sam ko tenk,nakon dva mjeseca kad se sve vratilo na svoje,otišlo pola,e sad računamo vodu koja je u tijelu tokom trudnoće,plod,itd.Onda sam bila na 3 mjeseca dijeti i otišlo 12 kg,znači ostalo nekoh *5kg*.Ovo sam naglasila,jer to je ostalo.
2.trudnoća-dobila 18 kg,otišlo nekih 13,*ostalo 5kg*,e sad treća trudnoća,u startu imam onih *10 viška*,znači masno tkivo koje dijetalnom prehranom u kratkom roku nije otišlo,nego je ostalo,i još u toj zadnjoj trudnoći dobijem 25 kg,otišlo 15,*ostalo 10*.
Znači unazad 7 godina ja sma svom tjelu priskrbila velikih 20 kg viška,i to masne naslage,špekec koji nije tu odjučer,a da sam nakon prvog poroda još išla ciljano izgubiti 5 kg vježbom i maknuti masno tkivo,i uopće nedozvoliti nakupljanje novih,znači masno tkivo nije tu unazad godinu,nego puno duže,tako treba puno da se ono i izgubi.
Ja sam trenutno slaba s karakterom,ali moram krenuti.

*kavofob* probala sam nakon drugog poroda lchf,nisam se našla u tome.

----------


## Tiziana

Kriks meni je prelaskom na lchf otislo podosta celulita. Prvih desetak dana sam jak puno mokrila i bila sam konstantno zedna.

----------


## Su1

Eto,vratila mi se zla vjestica nakon 2 tjedna bez dojenja,i laksa3 kg.
Mislim da u mrsavljenju nema puno mudrosti:pripazit na hrani i vjezbat.definitivno preporucam trcanje!sto se tice celulita,ja sam na faxu koristila tablete l-carnitina( nije za dojilje).iako nije znanst.dokazano da zaista djelije meni je bilo ok,ali prekrizite da ce uopce djelovat ako ne vjezbate.bez vjezbe je to samo medijski trik( krema sa l- carnitinom)

----------


## *mamica*

> iskreno ne kužim žene koje u topicu - kako smršaviti help - imaju potrebu pisati kako su odmah sve skinule nakon poroda ili u nekoliko mjeseci? čemu to? tema nije koliko si izgubio nakon trudnoće, nego savjeti kako smršaviti što prije. zbilja ne mogu shvatiti svrhu. neka me netko ispravi ako griješim i ne želim biti gruba, ali mislim da tema nije - nabij mi na nos kako si skinula 25kg u tri mjeseca samim postojanjem na zemlji -


A ja ne kužim ovu tvoju rečenicu, naime ako žena izgubi 25 kg u 3 mj, ja bi volila znati kako. Sigurno nije samim postojanjem na zemlji, mora biti nešto kod nje što nema kod mene. Nije ona kriva ni tebi ni meni što nismo ko Heidi Klum 6 tjedana poslije poroda, same smo si krive.

----------


## kavofob

> iskreno ne kužim žene koje u topicu - kako smršaviti help - imaju potrebu pisati kako su odmah sve skinule nakon poroda ili u nekoliko mjeseci? čemu to? tema nije koliko si izgubio nakon trudnoće, nego savjeti kako smršaviti što prije. zbilja ne mogu shvatiti svrhu. neka me netko ispravi ako griješim i ne želim biti gruba, ali mislim da tema nije - nabij mi na nos kako si skinula 25kg u tri mjeseca samim postojanjem na zemlji -


Ne znam jel ovo i meni upućeno, ali da, vjerojatno se imamo potrebu pohvaliti kako smo se riješile viška...samo preskočiš ako te živcira  :Smile: 

Što se celulita tiče, imala sam ga do ispod koljena, otišlo je 98% prestankom kupovine industrijskih prerađevina.

Kreme mogu pomoći kratkotrajno, ali ako i dalje jedeš smeće, deponij se ponovno napuni. Jedini pravi i trajni način je izbaciti industrijski prerađenu hrane s menija.

----------


## sirius

Imaš pravo blago onome tko to moze bez muke, ali iza većine stoji ozbiljna fizički aktivnost i ozbiljno organizirana prehrana. Pa onda svaka čast na odluci i upornosti.

----------


## kriks

ma joooj, pogrešno ste me skužile :D moje je bilo upućeno curama koje dođu i napišu da su se udebljale 20 kg, rodile, dojile, smršavile. bez problema, bez vježbanja, bez dijete. 
ja nisam prirodna mršavica nego se moram patiti samo tako, da ne ulazim u detalje, ali moja normalna prehrana prije trudnoće je bila od 1000 kalorija dnevno. i tad se ne bih debljala. 
naravno da i mene zanimaju metode, prehrana, vježbe kako je netko skinuo kilograme, mislim zato i postoji ovaj topic. zato sam i ja zašla da vidim što se događa  :Smile:  ali kad netko napiše kako nema ni kilogram viška ili ima dva-tri, oprostite, ali ne vidim smisao tih postova. 

*mamice* ja mislim baš na one koje su izgubile samim postojanjem, ne na one koje su vježbale, koje su pazile što jedu itd itd.  :No-no: 
*kavofob* naravno da se treba pohvaliti kako si izgubio kilograme, daleko od toga, to je smisao, zar ne? ja mislim na cure koje nisu napisale kako su izgubile. 

ne znam jesam li vam dobro pojasnila?  :Unsure: 

čula sam stotinu priča kako se cure smršavile zbog dojenja, trčanja za klincem, a da ništa nisu promijenile u prehrani. ja nisam ta osoba, ja sam osoba koja se za vrijeme dojenja udebljala :D tako da mene zanima sve o temu mršavljenja, kako, koliko, kada :D 

sirisu slažem se s tobom u potpunosti, svaka čast svima.

----------


## kriks

a što se tiče celulita, ne jedem ja baš industrijske hrane, ne pijem, ne pušim, ne pijem kavu (možda jednu mjesečno), pijem puno tekućine (3l dnevno), inače litre i litre zelenog čaja no kako je pišulinac stigao malo se to poremetilo, rijetko jedem prerađene pahuljice nego većinom one najobičnije i najjeftinije. kuham svaki dan. naravno da mi ne smeta malo celulita, mislim ne opterećujem se s tim, ali ovo moje je brate iz aviona vidljivo, na rukama, potkoljenicama, natkoljenicama i to najviše sprijeda (ajd da je odozada, to ne vidim pa me ne pati toliko :D). 
koliko vam je ciklus pomogao u smanjenju celulita i mršavljenu? meni obično pomogne, no sada je drugacije (uspoređujem period kad sam bila na kontracepcijskim i kad sam se skinula s njih). dobila sam menstruaciju nakon osam mjeseci, ali je idi mi-dođi mi, nema je po mjesec i po pa dođe nakon dva tjedna. još uvijek dojim, na uzv sve u redu s jajnicama. ovaj ciklus ja nazivam kvazi-ciklus ili lažna menstruacija jer ne znam kako da drukcije objasnim ovo hormonsko ludilo  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

1000 kalorija dnevno  :Shock:  

Omg, pa ja toliko skoro samo za doručak pojedem. 

Čini se da ti je metabolizam usporio. Jesi li kontrolirala štitnjaču, krv, urin?

----------


## kriks

Jesam, sve super, divno i krasno  :Smile:  nadam se da ću sad nakon poroda uspjet resetirati svoj metabolizam i jesti kao normalna osoba, a da se ne debljam. zasad ide kako tako, ne mršavim, ali se i ne debljam. kad sam ostala trudna, prvih nekoliko mjeseci kad se kao ne trebaš debljati ja sam se debljala i to sam zato što sam bila na dufastonima koji mi je usporio ionako prespora crijeva :/ ali sad gledam pozitivno :D mališan je napunio godinu dana, uskoro će u jaslice, ja na posao pa ću imati kakav takav ritam gdje ću se moći organizirati s hranom i vježbanjem pogotovo. vježbanje mi toliko nedostaje, tj. forma, ali sad se zadovoljavam sa šetnjama i vožnjom bicikla  :Smile:  i skupljam informacije po forumu  :Wink:

----------


## kavofob

kriks, jel klopaš puno ugljikohidratne hrane; kruh, krumpir, tjestenina... žitarice općenito? jesi probala kad izbaciti namirnice s visokim postotkom UH?

----------


## kriks

jesam, kad sam u svom pravom điru onda kruh jedem jako rijetko, ali jako, tipa možda jednom mjesečno jer nisam ljubitelj sendviča, tj. salama, hrenovki, jaja, pašteta i slično. a uz ručak rijetko kad jedem kruh, pogotovo ako ima i mesa i priloga. tjestenina je na našem meniju skoro pa nikad, jedino kad pravim gljive, a to je jednom mjesečno uvrh glave, a krumpir je obično dodatak varivima. 
imala sam jednom period kad sam dnevno unosila oko 600 kalorija i u pet mjeseci skinula pet kilograma i to mi je bio uspjeh samo takav  :Very Happy:  sad je situacija puno bolja od te, ali i dalje bi  moglo bolje. 
inače sam s sa zdravom prehranom prije bebe bila na ti, išla sam svojima na živce, u biti što je hrana drugima bila bezveznija meni je bila ukusnija, npr. probavin je većini ljudi grozan, dok je meni prefin, meso što krtije to bolje, od masne hrane mi nije ionako dobro. kolači su se kod mojih pekli samo za uskrs, božić i rođendane.
sad kad je došla beba, dosta se toga poremtilo, selili smo se nebrojeno puta pa mi treba sad vremena da napravim rutinu. sad svoje (mama, tata, sestra) živciram s minimalnim soljenjem hrana iliti - je li sol dotakla ovo jelo? - 

lakše mi je kad vidim da nisam jedina koja je natukla kilograme  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

600 kalorija  :Shock: 

Evo sad sam računala, moj svakodnevni doručak ima otprilike toliko, nekad vjerojatno i više kad ubacim domaćeg masnog vrhnja (šejk banana-jagode-kozje mlijeko-slatko vrhnje-med)

Nisam nutricionist, ali onako laički mi se postavlja pitanje na kojem gorivu ti furaš ako masti izbjegavaš, a i UH isto tako. Kako bilo, očito je da tvom organizmu ne odgovara ovakva prehrana i trebaš nešto mijenjati... nije baš rješenje da se izgladnjuješ siromašnim obrocima.

Vidim da se voliš informirati o zdravoj prehrani, preporučujem ti da malo pročekiraš blog Vitki Gurman, posebno dio Osnove nutricionizma, ima jako dobrih tekstova.

----------


## zhang

Kriks, uzmi jednu tekicu i tjedan dana pisi sve sto pojdes, ali sve do zadnje mrvice. I kolicine, ne moras u gramima, ali uzmi si nesto s cim ces usporedjivati: spil karata, casu, tenisku lopticu ili bilo sto slicno. Mozes i tu 2-3 dana pisati, ako hoces mozemo zajedno izracunati.

Ljudi se cesto iznenade, imaju osjecaj da jedu manje nego sto jedu. 

Nakom druge trudnoce, ja isto nikako se pomaknuti, cak sam i krenula prema gore s kilama, a bila sam uvjerena da sam na 2000 kalorija dnevno. Bila sam na 3500-4000  :Sad: 

Dakle, ako si zdravstveno sve provjerila i ako je sve ok, negdje mora postijati kvaka 22.

Samo setanje trosi malo kalorija, radije uzmi nesto od Jillian Michaels za pocetak. Traju pola sata i negdje ces ih uspjeti ugurati.

----------


## trampolina

Ajme kriks, isto kao i kod mene  :Sad: 

Prije trudnoća ako se nisam željela debljati morala sam unositi manje od 1500 kcal, a ako sam željelamršaviti poželjno bi bilo oko 1000.

Ja ne znam zašto je moj metabolizam tako spor, ali imam osjećaj da je kvaka u njegovom ubrzavanju.

Da jedem 3,5-4tis. mislim da bi došla ogromna.

S druge strane meni lchf potpuno odgovara, evo je vaga konačno počela pokazivati manje (nakon tri dana viroze i unosa kalorija debelo ispod 1000).

Kako uopće ubrzati metabolizam?Imam 2 obroka i 2 međuobroka, ne bi više jer se počnem debljati.

----------


## zhang

> Kako uopće ubrzati metabolizam?


Vjezbanjem, prvenstveno vjezbama snage gdje se jacaju misici. Misici su potrosaci energije.

Unos kalorija na 1000 ili ispod se zove gladovanje.

Za vise informacija toplo preporucam video seminare od Milosa Sarceva. Ne se prepasti sto je covjek bodybuilder, sve sto govori o prehrani u tom seminaru je genijalno.

----------


## evey

Ovdje je odličan članak o tome zašto koncept kalorija loš za računanje unaosa hrane, objašnjava razlike između kalorija iz proteina, šećera masti, za koje je procese u tijelu bitna pojedina vrsta hrane itd. 

http://www.gnolls.org/3374/there-is-...-to-your-body/

----------


## evey

I da budem on topic - krenula sam mršaviti krajem siječnja ove godine. Izbacila sam žitarice i hranila se po opuštenom LCHF-u. Nakon mjesec dana počela sam i s vježbanjem. Za to vrijeme skinula sam cca 7 kg.

----------


## Tiziana

Ja nakon svog prvog lchf mrsavljenja (6-7 kg na 161 cm visine) imam zanimljiv zakljucak bliskih mi osoba: nakon ovog mrsavljenja ne izgledam ispijeno kao nakon prethodnih standardnih mrsavljenja po principu ne jedi/manje jedi. Rekli su mi da me samo ima manje tamo gdje treba a lice i opci dojam je, kazu, kao prije. Uz manji volumen.

----------


## kriks

zhang nakon poroda se jos nisam uzela u koštac s kilogramima. prvih osam mjeseci nikako nisam ni mogla razmišljati o prehrani, dijeti i slicno. ne da nisam mogla nego nisam imala kada, bila sam sretna kad se okupam u miru  :Smile:  sad me to očekuje, mališan kreće u jaslice, ja raditi pa cu, koliko god to cudno zvucalo, imati vise vremena, tj. ne toliko vremena koliko nekakvu formu dana jer je ovo dosad bilo kaos kaos i opet kaos  :Smile:  slatki kaos, ali ipak kaos. 
ovo sam pričala za prije. mislim da je kvaka 22 kod mene familijska stvar. jedino tata nije debel, a s tim da on jede kao pticica  :Yes:  sjecam se jedne zgode kad je prijateljica bila na dijeti i izgubila masu kilograma, tipa 20kg i sad mene naravno zanima njen 'recept', što je jela, kad je jela i sve to.. kad je ona meni ispričala svoj meni ja se zagrcnula -- kažem ja njoj pa ja toliko inače jedem, čak i manje :D a vjezbam od tebe duplo vise. tako da ... 
zato se nadam da sam uspjela nekako resetirati metabolizam jer mi čini da se ipak ne debljam koliko bi se prije debljala jer sad unosim hrpu glupih kalorija. 

moram priznati da MM totalno loše utječe na moje prehrambene navike  :Smile:   kupuje gomilu grickalica, čokolada i sličnih stvari i onda to stalno gledam pa joj malo ću ovo malo ono, nisam stigla doruckovati pa cu uzeti keksić jedan, keksić drugi... sama sebi se ne sviđam. 
no sve to polako dolazi na svoje  :Smile:  

kad sam prije dijetirala unos kruha je bio minimalan, em sto ima hrpu glupih kalorija, hrpetinu soli i inih gluposti. kad sam birala kruh birala sam raženi ili home-made. ručkovi su manje više svi bila na lešo ili variva. lešo mi uvijek spasi glavu, bude brzo gotovo i nemam previse zafrkancije oko pripremanja. najčešće je to bilo meso u kombinaciji u graškom, mahunama, gljivama, mrkvom. slatko je dolazilo u obzir samo u žestokom pms-u i to u obliku crne čokolade, u biti nije mi ni bilo do slatkog osim tih dana. večeru najčešće nisam imala, ako sam imala bila je najkasnije u 7 i to su bile žitarice, eventualno griz ili litre juhe (obožavam juhe). ono što sam ja skužila je da što kasnije večeram to sam ujutro gladnija. to sam čak negdje i čitala, ali ne sjecam se gdje. tipa skužila sam ako večeram oko 7, ujutro se probudim,naravno, gladan, ali podnošljivo gladan, dok ako veceram oko 9-10 i kasnije onda bi ujutro mogla vola pojesti, em što mogu vola smazati em što prije nego ga smažem imam osjećaj da ću pasti u nesvijest. 

a vjezbanje.. sto se tice toga uvijek zagovaram da bilo kakvo kretanje je dobro došlo. za početak izabrati šetnju ili vožnju bicikla umjesto auta/busa/tramvaja. naravno da ako radis 30km od kuce da to bas nije opcija, ali izađeš koju stanicu ranije ili parkiras koji km prije.

----------

